# Asiago,a 31 anni muore 8 ore post vaccino



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

*Un giovane di 31 anni è morto otto ore dopo la somministrazione del vaccino.*

Aveva fatto in serata il vaccino e sua madre l'ha trovato morto la mattina dopo nel letto.

Incredulità in città per un ragazzo sportivo che faceva una vita sana.

Il sindaco è anche l'avvocato di famiglia della vittima ed ha presentato un esposto per disporre l'autopsia.

*Aveva sofferto di miocardite cinque anni fa, uno degli effetti collaterali dei vaccini di cui ha parlato anche ISS.
Si teme non sia stata valutata bene la sua situazione.

La madre disperata cerca la verità:*

"*Voglio assolutamente sapere che cosa è successo a mio figlio.
Stava bene, era a casa dal lavoro perché doveva andare a fare il vaccino.*
Una volta tornato a casa, ha mangiato qualcosa e poi è andato anche a fare una passeggiata.
Ha trascorso la sera con gli amici, poi è andato tranquillamente a dormire.
*Non ha fatto riferimento ad alcun tipo di malessere, neanche un minimo disturbo*"


Il Gazzettino


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

così muore un vaccinato....31 anni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> così muore un vaccinato....31 anni


Chi non è over 50 ed è sano per me dovrebbe evitare di fare il vaccino. Mi auguro almeno sia uno di quelli pro green pass e super convinto del vaccino e non un poveretto costretto a farlo perché magari rischiava il posto di lavoro


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> così muore un vaccinato....31 anni


tu sai già che è colpa del vaccino vero?


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi non è over 50 ed è sano per me dovrebbe evitare di fare il vaccino. Mi auguro almeno sia uno di quelli pro green pass e super convinto del vaccino e non un poveretto costretto a farlo perché magari rischiava il posto di lavoro


pare facesse il pizzaiolo, non vorrei che per questa stronzata del green pass non lo abbiano esortato lavorando all'interno del locale


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu sai già che è colpa del vaccino vero?


no per carità, sono tante cose che possono capitare quando ti addormenti a 31 anni.
così tante che non ne viene in mente una in particolare, però ci sono eh.
"attendiamo fiduciosi" cit.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu sai già che è colpa del vaccino vero?


C'è scritto nella notizia:
-Soffriva di Miocardite che come riconosciuto dallo stesso ISS può dare complicazioni con la vaccinazione
-E' morto otto ore dopo il vaccino.

L'errore non è stato il fatto che si è vaccinato ma che gli hanno detto che poteva vaccinarsi visto che a chi soffre o ha sofferto di Miocardite non è consigliato vaccinarsi, ma questo glie lo dovevano dire i medici quando hanno controllato le sue problematiche.

E' come dare il farmaco X ad uno che è allergico al farmaco X, ci muore 9 su 10.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi non è over 50 ed è sano per me dovrebbe evitare di fare il vaccino. Mi auguro almeno sia uno di quelli pro green pass e super convinto del vaccino e non un poveretto costretto a farlo perché magari rischiava il posto di lavoro


purtroppo non funziona così, è necessaria un'ampia copertura vaccinale per avere qualche effetto positivo sulla comunità.

Da approfondire le cause eventualmente collegabili al vaccino (tra l'altro.. quale?), legate magari a qualche problema "dormiente" nel ragazzo, per ora intanto ovviamente dispiace.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'è scritto nella notizia:
> -Soffriva di Miocardite che come riconosciuto dallo stesso ISS può dare complicazioni con la vaccinazione
> -E' morto otto ore dopo il vaccino.
> 
> ...


Se è cosi il problema non è il vaccino, ma è stata la namnesi medica effettuata Oppure la superficialità del ragazzo (qualora non abbia accennato alla miocardite al momento della namnesi)


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un giovane di 31 anni è morto otto ore dopo la somministrazione del vaccino.*
> 
> Aveva fatto in serata il vaccino e sua madre l'ha trovato morto la mattina dopo nel letto.
> 
> ...



Morire di Covid non si può.

Morire di vaccino invece è civicamente giusto.

Ma tanto domattina ripartirà il mantra, chissenefrega se uno c'ha rimesso la pelle.

Povero ragazzo. Un altra vittima dei maledetti cinesi, e forse di qualcun altro.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se è cosi il problema non è il vaccino, ma è stata la namnesi medica effettuata Oppure la superficialità del ragazzo (qualora non abbia accennato alla miocardite al momento della namnesi)


Ma secondo me il vaccino non è il problema, è palese che su un milione di persone qualcuno avrà un effetto collaterale anche mortale. Il problema è: ne vale la pena? Se sai che hai avuto dei problemi e sai che il vaccino potrebbe farti male che senso ha vaccinarsi? Se becchi il Covid ***** al 100% Se ti vaccini ci rimani secco al 100%? la domanda che una persona bisogna farsi è questa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> così muore un vaccinato....31 anni


Ma no,non c'è alcuna correlazione con il vaccino..... (tipo le trombosi con astrazeneca,venute fuori dopo moooolto tempo).

Certo che anche questo ragazzo che soffriva di miocardite...potrebbe aver trovato il fratello medico che sfortunatamente si è ritrovata mia madre davanti.
Senza neanche leggere il foglio compilato da mia madre,è partito subito con un bel timbro : janseen.

Poi chissene delle eventuali patologie del paziente...


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Da approfondire le cause eventualmente collegabili al vaccino (tra l'altro.. quale?), legate magari a qualche problema "dormiente" nel ragazzo, per ora intanto ovviamente dispiace.


non viene specificato quale, neanche su altre fonti a quanto vedo.
problema dormiente che si palesa proprio nella dormita post vaccino...le coincidenze della vita.


----------



## el_gaucho (2 Agosto 2021)

Dato che non si menziona il vaccino somministrato suppongo non sia Astra Zeneca. Altrimenti sarebbepre partite le crociate( non mi riferisco al forum ma alla stampa) se si tratta di Pfizer, miocarditi o morti passano in secondo piano perché questi sono i vaccini “buoni”


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2021)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Dato che non si menziona il vaccino somministrato suppongo non sia Astra Zeneca. Altrimenti sarebbepre partite le crociate( non mi riferisco al forum ma alla stampa) se si tratta di Pfizer, miocarditi o morti passano in secondo piano perché questi sono i vaccini “buoni”


Qui non è un fatto di vaccino buono e cattivo. Con Astrazeneca, in questa primavera in Italia, in particolare nel sud, ci sono state tante morti, per lo più insegnanti ai quali spettava il vaccino, anche giovanissimi, che non si poteva più nascondere nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> no per carità, sono tante cose che possono capitare quando ti addormenti a 31 anni.
> così tante che non ne viene in mente una in particolare, però ci sono eh.
> "attendiamo fiduciosi" cit.


fosse per te sarebbero morti per il vaccino anche quelli stirati dai camion.
la realtà è che esistono le probabilità e non è detto che sia il vaccino, altrimenti morosini che ha fatto? il vaccino? e astori?
tutte le volte che muore qualcuno di cuore è colpa del vaccino anche se lo ha fatto un mese prima a sentir te.

non ho letto nessun tuo commento nell'altra discussione sui ricoveri, che stranamente non hai aperto tu.
ti sarà sfuggita, facci un salto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'è scritto nella notizia:
> -Soffriva di Miocardite che come riconosciuto dallo stesso ISS può dare complicazioni con la vaccinazione
> -E' morto otto ore dopo il vaccino.
> 
> ...


può essere che sia così (e c'è da guardarci bene e indagare perchè sarebbe un assassinio) ma non è mica detto perchè muoiono 2300 under 50 di problemi cardiaci all'anno (puoi arrotondare a 10 al giorno).
la probabilità che 1-2 o 10 facciano il vaccino e poi venga la loro ora nei giorni seguenti è altissima.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse per te sarebbero morti per il vaccino anche quelli stirati dai camion.
> la realtà è che esistono le probabilità e non è detto che sia il vaccino, altrimenti morosini che ha fatto? il vaccino? e astori?
> tutte le volte che muore qualcuno di cuore è colpa del vaccino anche se lo ha fatto un mese prima a sentir te.
> 
> ...


è il contrario, è lo stato che considerava morti per il covid dopo un tampone ai cadaveri di pochi secondi (eppure non è infallibile per dichiarazione del produttore) senza dare rilevanza a quanto fossero inguaiati mentre per escludere che sia il vaccino la causa di morte approfondimenti e autopsie.
è talmente sotto gli occhi di tutti questa disparità disonesta di trattamento che è imbarazzante commentarlo.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può essere che sia così (e c'è da guardarci bene e indagare perchè sarebbe un assassinio) ma non è mica detto perchè muoiono 2300 under 50 di problemi cardiaci all'anno (puoi arrotondare a 10 al giorno).
> la probabilità che 1-2 o 10 facciano il vaccino e poi venga la loro ora nei giorni seguenti è altissima.


Guarda, io sono favorevole al vaccino, ma contro l'obbligatorietà e al Green Pass che ti chiude in casa se non lo vuoi fare perché magari hai delle patologie croniche. Uno sano lo fa 1000 volte su 1001 non gli fa nulla. Uno che ha una o più patologie croniche inizia a farsi la domanda "Cosa rischio se lo faccio? Mi conviene?" un po' di paura ci sta. 

L'obbligo del Vaccino o il Green Pass che obbliga a fartelo se vuoi vivere e non rimanere in casa potrebbe fare insorgere problemi più gravi a chi potrebbe avere problemi ben peggiori del Covid-19 se vaccinato e quindi alle persone perdere parenti che senza l'obbligo o il Green Pass magari non si sarebbero sognati di farselo. 

Perché poi come è accaduto in questo caso, il poveretto soffriva di Miocardite ed era rischioso farsi il vaccino in quanto come dichiarato dalla ISS poteva avere effetti collaterali gravi, gli è stato fatto. Sulla fiducia lui se lo ha fatto visto che nonostante il foglio delle patologie compilato i medici, quindi professionisti, gli hanno detto "ok tranquillo puoi farlo". Ora sono cavoli loro se non hanno letto il foglio e hanno timbrato in automatico. Rimane il fatto che se ti obbligano a farlo o ti chiudono in casa, di questi errori ce ne saranno tanti rispetto a chi, non essendo obbligatorio, sapendo che non è sano non se lo fa. Forse ora mi sono spiegato meglio, spero.

Il vaccino non è il male, è un farmaco che ha degli effetti collaterali come tutti i farmaci. Ma se lo dai a forza come se fosse acqua fresca andando anche a non controllare le patologie che uno ha e che mette nei fogli che compili, qui i morti saranno non pochi è la causa sarà l'effetto collaterale del vaccino. Ma la colpa non è del vaccino ma di chi ha dato l'OK al paziente di prenderlo quando era meglio non darglielo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può essere che sia così (e c'è da guardarci bene e indagare perchè sarebbe un assassinio) ma non è mica detto perchè muoiono 2300 under 50 di problemi cardiaci all'anno (puoi arrotondare a 10 al giorno).
> la probabilità che 1-2 o 10 facciano il vaccino e poi venga la loro ora nei giorni seguenti è altissima.


Non so se sia il caso di questo poveraccio morto.
Comunque il tuo ragionamento è giusto in generale.
Ma queste statistiche se non sei pronto ad "accettarle" vieni travolto da bias cognitivi che friggono il cervello anche alla più fine delle menti.

Ad ogni modo, chi di dovere impiegherebbe davvero poco a capire se il vaccino potrebbe essere la causa o no.
Per chi possiede i dati penso sia un calcolo elementare.

Certo che vaccinare con Pfizer uno con problemi di miocardite passata, è abbastanza stupido pure per un profano.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può essere che sia così (e c'è da guardarci bene e indagare perchè sarebbe un assassinio) ma non è mica detto perchè muoiono 2300 under 50 di problemi cardiaci all'anno (puoi arrotondare a 10 al giorno).
> la probabilità che 1-2 o 10 facciano il vaccino e poi venga la loro ora nei giorni seguenti è altissima.


altissima davvero.

tu che sei un grande fan della probabilità, sai che esiste un registro europeo di morti e danni post vaccinazioni ?
fortemente al ribasso peraltro, perchè si basa sulle segnalazioni volontarie.

facciamo così: io guardo il thread dei non vaccinati in terapia intensiva solo per il covid, nonostante fossero ultramaratoneti immagino e salutisti non persone inguaiate in braccio a Cristo, mentre tu cerchi questo.
poi ci aggiorniamo


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono favorevole al vaccino, ma contro l'obbligatorietà e al Green Pass che ti chiude in casa se non lo vuoi fare perché magari hai delle patologie croniche. Uno sano lo fa 1000 volte su 1001 non gli fa nulla. Uno che ha una o più patologie croniche inizia a farsi la domanda "Cosa rischio se lo faccio? Mi conviene?" un po' di paura ci sta.
> 
> L'obbligo del Vaccino o il Green Pass che obbliga a fartelo se vuoi vivere e non rimanere in casa potrebbe fare insorgere problemi più gravi a chi potrebbe avere problemi ben peggiori del Covid-19 se vaccinato e quindi alle persone perdere parenti che senza l'obbligo o il Green Pass magari non si sarebbero sognati di farselo.
> 
> ...


Ma uno che ha problemi per farsi il vaccino secondo me ha problemi pure nel caso dovesse prendersi il covid, e nei posti dove sarà obbligatorio il green pass è più probabile conteggiarsi.
Il green pass serve per lasciare aperte certe attività. Senza il green pass non ci va lo stesso una persona al ristorante o al bar al chiuso. Senza il green pass non ci va nessuno.
Siamo in emergenza sanitaria, c'è chi ci rimette di più chi di meno. Ma capisco che nel mondo del bene comune interessa fino a quando c'è da guadagnare, quando c'è da perdere ci si mette tutti a piangere.
P.s. non è un discorso rivolto a te ma un mio pensiero generale


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se sia il caso di questo poveraccio morto.
> Comunque il tuo ragionamento è giusto in generale.
> Ma queste statistiche se non sei pronto ad "accettarle" vieni travolto da bias cognitivi che friggono il cervello anche alla più fine delle menti.
> 
> ...


il bello è che può essere che qualcuno non sappia di avere certi problemi, o sbaglio? non me ne intendo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che può essere che qualcuno non sappia di avere certi problemi, o sbaglio? non me ne intendo.


Ma figurati se non sapeva di aver avuto una miocardite.

Certo, se non l' ha detto al medico del centro vaccinale, è una vittima dell' ignoranza, perdonami il termine.
Non voglio infierire su un povero ragazzo morto.
Diversamente da radiare quel medico.

Lo sanno anche i muri che qualche dubbio su miocarditi curabili avvolge il Pfizer.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se non sapeva di aver avuto una miocardite.
> 
> Certo, se non l' ha detto al medico del centro vaccinale, è una vittima dell' ignoranza, perdonami il termine.
> Non voglio infierire su un povero ragazzo morto.
> ...


se una persona ha avuto un problema di salute anni prima e poi più nulla potrebbe ritenersi sana senza ulteriori approfondimenti precedenti al vaccino, non un malato cronico.
è qui che dovrebbe subentrare il medico di famiglia prima e lo stato poi, in ultima istanza come controllo definitivo, visto che non c'è un obbligo di fare esami approfonditi prima di vaccinarsi


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono favorevole al vaccino, ma contro l'obbligatorietà e al Green Pass che ti chiude in casa se non lo vuoi fare perché magari hai delle patologie croniche. Uno sano lo fa 1000 volte su 1001 non gli fa nulla. Uno che ha una o più patologie croniche inizia a farsi la domanda "Cosa rischio se lo faccio? Mi conviene?" un po' di paura ci sta.
> 
> L'obbligo del Vaccino o il Green Pass che obbliga a fartelo se vuoi vivere e non rimanere in casa potrebbe fare insorgere problemi più gravi a chi potrebbe avere problemi ben peggiori del Covid-19 se vaccinato e quindi alle persone perdere parenti che senza l'obbligo o il Green Pass magari non si sarebbero sognati di farselo.
> 
> ...


farsi 2 domande è scontato, vaccinarsi che sei malato solo perchè altrimenti non puoi andare in disco è da idiota.
non mi riferisco a questo qui parlo in generale.
aspetta 6 mesi magari la situazione cambia...
ti mettono davanti ad una scelta non ti obbligano, non è che senza green pass non puoi mangiare.
la cosa peggiore è avere qualcosa e non saperlo.
sono morte 1500 persone per covid sotto ai 50 anni (su 1,5M) e non so quante per vaccino, saranno 10-20 (su quanto 10M)? 
uno pensa che il giovane rischia a vaccinarsi ma rischia comunque di più a beccarsi il corona.
ma molto di più. anche se in entrambi i casi i rischi sono minimi.

questa informazione contro il vaccino che si fa senza riportare i numeri ma buttando tutto in caciara è molto dannosa e porta vittime.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se una persona ha avuto un problema di salute anni prima e poi più nulla potrebbe ritenersi sana senza ulteriori approfondimenti precedenti al vaccino, non un malato cronico.
> è qui che dovrebbe subentrare il medico di famiglia prima e lo stato poi, in ultima istanza come controllo definitivo, visto che non c'è un obbligo di fare esami approfonditi prima di vaccinarsi


Mia madre e la mia ragazza al centro vaccinale hanno portato 15 anni di anamnesi perché terrorizzate dai giornali.
Ovviamente non l' hanno nemmeno guardate.

Se avessi avuto una miocardite 5 anni fa, l' avrei detto al 500% al medico del centro vaccinale.

Specialmente dopo aver letto che pfizer provocava miocarditi sopra media.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Specialmente dopo aver letto che pfizer provocava miocarditi sopra media.


non solo pfizer comunque, anche moderna.
stavolta sui giovani maschi.

sicuramente ora verranno sequestrati i documenti portati alla vaccinazione e interrogato il medico del centro vaccinale


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un giovane di 31 anni è morto otto ore dopo la somministrazione del vaccino.*
> 
> Aveva fatto in serata il vaccino e sua madre l'ha trovato morto la mattina dopo nel letto.
> 
> ...


La gravità del fatto non sta nella morte, perché é ovvio e scontato che un vaccino causi danni ed effetti collaterali ogni tot. somministrazioni. La gravità sta nell'aver obbligato un 31enne a vaccinarsi. Non risponderò a nessun quote di questo messaggio.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Agosto 2021)

Specifico la mia situazione a scanso di equivoci: ho avuto il covid a ottobre, ho ancora gli anticorpi altissimi e per questo i medici del centro vaccinale mi hanno rispedito indietro senza vaccinarmi. Nemmeno una dose, come prescriverebbe la circolare del ministero della sanità. A questo punto non so se il vaccino lo farò (all'inizio volevo farlo). E non so se lo farò perchè studi recenti pubblicati su Lancet sostengono che gli anticorpi naturali e la protezione data dalla memoria immunitaria, nei guariti potrebbero durare a vita, come nel caso della Sars. Detto ciò, i miei amici e i miei parenti che hanno fatto il vaccino non hanno avuto problemi, viceversa l'ex ragazza di un mio amico ha avuto seri problemi alla vista a partire da pochi giorni dopo la somministrazione della seconda dose. Nel senso che la vista le sta calando giorno dopo giorno. E i medici le hanno prospettato il peggio. A voi le conclusioni.


----------



## sampapot (3 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'è scritto nella notizia:
> -Soffriva di Miocardite che come riconosciuto dallo stesso ISS può dare complicazioni con la vaccinazione
> -E' morto otto ore dopo il vaccino.
> 
> ...


se esistono incompatibilità riconosciute tra vaccino e situazione clinica, non va fatto....conosco una che non può farlo...e non lo farà mai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Agosto 2021)

Io nelle settimane dopo la prima dose ho avuto problemi di ritmo cardiaco a bottane, infatti domani ho una visita cardiologica

Ho fatto anche la seconda, ma gli eventi sono quasi scomparsi. Non credo ci sia correlazione per il mio caso, tra caldo infame, ritorno ad attività sportive dopo un secolo... I fattori sono troppi 

Certo che dopo Eriksen e notizie simili a queste mi sono reso conto che non sono più un teenager e devo farmi controllare


----------



## danjr (3 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che può essere che qualcuno non sappia di avere certi problemi, o sbaglio? non me ne intendo.


A quanto ne so la miocardite può non dare alcun sintomo


----------



## Manue (3 Agosto 2021)

Mi dispiace per la famiglia, perdere un figlio è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare.
Il dolore non passerà mai.
Tra l'altro l'unico figlio.

Faranno l'autopsia, vediamo che dicono.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ma uno che ha problemi per farsi il vaccino secondo me ha problemi pure nel caso dovesse prendersi il covid, e nei posti dove sarà obbligatorio il green pass è più probabile conteggiarsi.
> Il green pass serve per lasciare aperte certe attività. Senza il green pass non ci va lo stesso una persona al ristorante o al bar al chiuso. Senza il green pass non ci va nessuno.
> Siamo in emergenza sanitaria, c'è chi ci rimette di più chi di meno. Ma capisco che nel mondo del bene comune interessa fino a quando c'è da guadagnare, quando c'è da perdere ci si mette tutti a piangere.
> P.s. non è un discorso rivolto a te ma un mio pensiero generale


Emergenza sanitaria? Ma parli dell'Italia?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se è cosi il problema non è il vaccino, ma è stata la namnesi medica effettuata Oppure la superficialità del ragazzo (qualora non abbia accennato alla miocardite al momento della namnesi)


Esatto infatti il punto è questo, l'anamnesi spesso viene sottovalutata dalla gente, che scrive a casaccio senza pensarci..l'ho detto anche ai miei "leggete bene e rispondete la verità"
Oppure peggio ancora chi ha verificato non si è posto il problema e sarebbe molto grave..

Come sempre detto: chi non è idoneo ad essere vaccinato non deve farlo, punto. Ecco perché chi invece è idoneo deve, per compensare chi non può


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Esatto infatti il punto è questo, l'anamnesi spesso viene sottovalutata dalla gente, che scrive a casaccio senza pensarci..l'ho detto anche ai miei "leggete bene e rispondete la verità"*
> Oppure peggio ancora chi ha verificato non si è posto il problema e sarebbe molto grave..
> 
> Come sempre detto: chi non è idoneo ad essere vaccinato non deve farlo, punto. Ecco perché chi invece è idoneo deve, per compensare chi non può


Pensa che invece esistono medici che neanche vanno a leggerlo quel foglio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che invece esistono medici che neanche vanno a leggerlo quel foglio..


Si purtroppo anche quello..io non mi lamento, la dottoressa quando sono andato io ha guardato tutto..poi ragazzi, bisogna anche essere coscienti quando si fanno le cose, io ho preteso che mi spiegassero bene tutto, non parliamo di mangiare una caramella eh..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si purtroppo anche quello..io non mi lamento, la dottoressa quando sono andato io ha guardato tutto..poi ragazzi, bisogna anche essere coscienti quando si fanno le cose, io ho preteso che mi spiegassero bene tutto, non parliamo di mangiare una caramella eh..


Il problema sta nel trovare il dottore giusto.
Mio padre e mia sorella hanno trovato medici che hanno letto il foglio compilato e poi fatto anche domande per accertarsi di altre patologie.

Mia madre invece ha trovato il classico strò,che non ha letto,non ha ascoltato,ma ha chiesto solamente l'anno di nascita per poi piazzare subito il timbro di janseen.
Ha dovuto fare nuovamente la fila per parlare con un altro dottore. E sono rimasto due settimane in apprensione !


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un giovane di 31 anni è morto otto ore dopo la somministrazione del vaccino.*
> 
> Aveva fatto in serata il vaccino e sua madre l'ha trovato morto la mattina dopo nel letto.
> 
> ...


Finchè un autopsia non dimostra che è colpa del vaccino, tutta fuffa.
Spiace per il ragazzo, ma per quanto raro si può tranquillamente morire di infarto in giovane età, soprattutto con una storia pregressa di miocardite.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finchè un autopsia non dimostra che è colpa del vaccino, tutta fuffa.
> Spiace per il ragazzo, ma per quanto raro si può tranquillamente morire di infarto in giovane età, soprattutto con una storia pregressa di miocardite.



io resto veramente allibito dai pasdaran del vaccino covid, una categoria che non immaginavo esistesse fino a dicembre scorso.
a me dell'empatia online frega nulla, quindi non mi tange più di tanto che te ne sbatti di uno di 31 anni mentre ti sentivi toccato da stravecchi moribondi che in seguito sono morti per conto loro causa altre malattie.

una persona che sta bene, fa la solita vita e si vaccina morendo poche ore dopo ma tu pensi a qualcosa che esuli dal vaccino.
è allucinante questa deformazione mentale per cui il vaccino responsabile sia ex ante l'ultima ipotesi plausibile.
non capisco se sia una cosa spontanea o voluta, dico davvero.

peraltro non servirebbe a nulla certificarlo, se non per la famiglia, perchè a quel punto uscirebbe dal taschino la risposta b) del tipo "su tot. milioni sono registrati pochi casi"
che in realtà pochi non sono dal contatore europeo.
basta fare copia-incolla da casi precedenti già appurati.


allora un primo ministro o un presidente della repubblica vada in tv a reti unificate a dire che si accetta la morte o la malattia grave di tot. persone giovani perchè i dati che possiedono dicono che così se ne salveranno molti altri.
metti la firma.
così sarebbe meno ipocrita e deplorevole

non che ogni volta devo leggere queste cose, pare la nuova religione: il vaccinesimo covid


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Agosto 2021)

Devo fare la seconda dose di pfizer domani. Non ho paura, però diciamo che queste notizie non mi fanno stare tranquillo. 
Non ho mai avuto alcun problema di saluta, sono sportivo e sto bene, mi girerebbero le palle se facessi la fine di questo ragazzo. Forse non è morto per colpa del vaccino, ma non è perlomeno strano che un ragazzo sano, muoia proprio dopo aver fatto il vaccino?


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Devo fare la seconda dose di pfizer domani. Non ho paura, però diciamo che queste notizie non mi fanno stare tranquillo.
> Non ho mai avuto alcun problema di saluta, sono sportivo e sto bene, mi girerebbero le palle se facessi la fine di questo ragazzo. Forse non è morto per colpa del vaccino, ma non è perlomeno strano che un ragazzo sano, muoia proprio dopo aver fatto il vaccino?


eh no, prima bisogna verificare che non sia stata indigestione della peperonata nella vasca da bagno poi forse in mancanza di altro si potrebbe valutare il vaccino.
non è ironia, veramente pensano così.
non devi avere paura, andrà tutto bene e nell'improbabile caso tanto capita sempre agli altri.
questo è il dogma di fede della nuova religione
andiamo su wikipedia a creare una nuova voce religiosa


----------



## Manue (3 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finchè un autopsia non dimostra che è colpa del vaccino, tutta fuffa.
> Spiace per il ragazzo, ma per quanto raro si può tranquillamente morire di infarto in giovane età, soprattutto con una storia pregressa di miocardite.



Come detto in precedente post, bisogna aspettare l'autopsia per avere un'ufficialità, 
ma da qui a definire fuffa il sospetto, peraltro espresso dalla madre stessa, che il vaccino qualcosa c'entri, 
è da .... lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Manue (3 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si purtroppo anche quello..io non mi lamento, la dottoressa quando sono andato io ha guardato tutto..poi ragazzi, bisogna anche essere coscienti quando si fanno le cose, io ho preteso che mi spiegassero bene tutto, non parliamo di mangiare una caramella eh..



Ma guarda, ti parlo di esperienza personale,
mia mamma è soggetta a trombi, informandosi sul vaccino ha ricevuto risposte opposte da 4 dottori,
2 che sostenevano potesse fare persino Astra, altri 2 che invece l'avrebbero dirottata su Pfitzer o Moderna.

Ora,
tu mettiti nei panni di una persona che al centro vaccinale incappa in una o nell'altra figura di medico,
che fa?
Si fida dei media fondamentalmente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh no, prima bisogna verificare che non sia stata indigestione della peperonata nella vasca da bagno poi forse in mancanza di altro si potrebbe valutare il vaccino.
> non è ironia, veramente pensano così.
> non devi avere paura, andrà tutto bene e nell'improbabile caso tanto capita sempre agli altri.
> questo è il dogma di fede della nuova religione
> andiamo su wikipedia a creare una nuova voce religiosa



Assurdo veramente. Io non mi volevo manco vaccinare eh. Solo che l'hanno reso praticamente obbligatorio... Se non mi vedrete più scrivere nel forum è perché mi sarà successo qualcosa.


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> io resto veramente allibito dai pasdaran del vaccino covid, una categoria che non immaginavo esistesse fino a dicembre scorso.
> a me dell'empatia online frega nulla, quindi non mi tange più di tanto che te ne sbatti di uno di 31 anni mentre ti sentivi toccato da stravecchi moribondi che in seguito sono morti per conto loro causa altre malattie.
> 
> una persona che sta bene, fa la solita vita e si vaccina morendo poche ore dopo ma tu pensi a qualcosa che esuli dal vaccino.
> ...


a me sembra che entrambi fate la stessa cosa, chi da i morti di covid come morti con altre cause, chi i morti con il vaccino per altre cause.

poi c'è la realta, che nel 2020 sono morte piu di 100k di persone in piu della media degli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> io resto veramente allibito dai pasdaran del vaccino covid, una categoria che non immaginavo esistesse fino a dicembre scorso.
> a me dell'empatia online frega nulla, quindi non mi tange più di tanto che te ne sbatti di uno di 31 anni mentre ti sentivi toccato da stravecchi moribondi che in seguito sono morti per conto loro causa altre malattie.
> 
> una persona che sta bene, fa la solita vita e si vaccina morendo poche ore dopo ma tu pensi a qualcosa che esuli dal vaccino.
> ...


Non me ne sbatto di uno di 31 anni morto, per carità.
Dispiace per lui e famiglia.
Ma finchè non si fa chiarezza con l'autopsia, tirare in ballo il vaccino è congettura.
Il ragazzo ha avuto miocardite a 26 anni, non una passeggiata, evidentemente era geneticamente predisposto ai problemi cardiaci.
Visto il pregresso, è il tipico caso in cui il vaccino potrebbe non c'entrare assolutamente nulla.
Sai, di titoloni allarmisti ne ho visti 1000, "morto di vaccino", poi dopo 2 giorni arrivava la smentita dall'autopsia ovviamente nei piccolo box a pie pagina, perchè non fa notizia.
Dunque si, in un mondo di pasdaran di complotti vari che gettano fango immotivato sull'UNICA cosa che può far finire la pandemia, io sono il primissimo pasdaran del vaccino, e ne vado fiero.
Siamo più di quanti crediate!


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> io resto veramente allibito dai pasdaran del vaccino covid, una categoria che non immaginavo esistesse fino a dicembre scorso.
> a me dell'empatia online frega nulla, quindi non mi tange più di tanto che te ne sbatti di uno di 31 anni mentre ti sentivi toccato da stravecchi moribondi che in seguito sono morti per conto loro causa altre malattie.
> 
> una persona che sta bene, fa la solita vita e si vaccina morendo poche ore dopo ma tu pensi a qualcosa che esuli dal vaccino.
> ...


Io rimango veramente allibito dal contrario, ovvero il dover per forza attaccare il vaccino.
Facciamo così: da domani per 6 mesi monitoriamo tutti i consumatori di una determinata marca acqua (prodotto scelto a caso eh) poi vediamo quanti ne muoiono.
Sarà stata sicuramente colpa dell'acqua, giusto?


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io rimango veramente allibito dal contrario, ovvero il dover per forza attaccare il vaccino.
> Facciamo così: da domani per 6 mesi monitoriamo tutti i consumatori di una determinata marca acqua (prodotto scelto a caso eh) poi vediamo quanti ne muoiono.
> Sarà stata sicuramente colpa dell'acqua, giusto?


Non mi risulta che l'acqua provochi effetti collaterali


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che l'acqua provochi effetti collaterali


Ho estremizzato, immagino tu abbia inteso che il succo fosse altro. Comunque Se vuoi possiamo scegliere un medicinale diverso, tipo l'aspirina.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dunque si, in un mondo di pasdaran di complotti vari che gettano fango immotivato sull'UNICA cosa che può far finire la pandemia, io sono il primissimo pasdaran del vaccino, e ne vado fiero.
> Siamo più di quanti crediate!


non è assolutamente vero che sia l'unica cosa contro il covid.
come spieghi che vari paesi asiatici, anche prima del vaccino e tuttora con pochi vaccinati, hanno sotto controllo la questione più di noi ?
ci sono anche altri strumenti, tipo tracciamento

in attesa di una CURA, di cui non vuole parlare nessuno neanche fosse un tabù


----------



## evideon (3 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me il vaccino non è il problema, è palese che su un milione di persone qualcuno avrà un effetto collaterale anche mortale. Il problema è: ne vale la pena? Se sai che hai avuto dei problemi e sai che il vaccino potrebbe farti male che senso ha vaccinarsi? Se becchi il Covid ***** al 100% Se ti vaccini ci rimani secco al 100%? la domanda che una persona bisogna farsi è questa.


Ma chi lo dice che chi becca il covid muore al 100%? In famiglia l'abbiamo avuto a tutte le età e siamo tutti sani e vegeti. Nessuno di noi si è vaccinato ovviamente. Basta con il terrorismo mediatico. Chi muore di covid evidentemente purtroppo non era una persona sana al 100% a sua insaputa. La vita è sempre stata segnata dalla selezione naturale. Sopravvivono solo in più forti ed i più sani. Discorso difficile da accettare e forse cinico ma è così che l'uomo si è evoluto nel corso della sua storia.


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che chi becca il covid muore al 100%? In famiglia l'abbiamo avuto a tutte le età e siamo tutti sani e vegeti. Basta con il terrorismo mediatico. Chi muore di covid evidentemente purtroppo non era una persona sana al 100% a sua insaputa. La vita è sempre stata segnata dalla selezione naturale. Sopravvivono solo in più forti ed i più sani. Discorso difficile da accettare e forse cinico ma è così che l'uomo si è evoluto nel corso della sua storia.


No, mi sono spiegato male, intendevo 100% se hai patologie multiple perché se sei sano stai male ma non *****. 

Se hai 90 anni e hai tante patologie la possibilità che ti porti via è elevata. Intendevo questo.


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2021)

Il discorso secondo me è molto semplice, il vaccino è un veleno trattato in laboratorio, frutto di sperimentazioni varie, non è acqua di valle con limone, non è un intruglio naturale, è una roba creata in laboratorio e di base non può che essere un "veleno", tutto lì, come la plastica e tutto ciò che buttiamo nell'immondizia perché lo dobbiamo smaltire o perché tossico e non biodegradabile (eh ma siamo pulitissimi noi, usiamo solo sportine bioooo).
Solo che potete stare tranquilli, potete tranquillamente gestire quella quantità di veleno, tanto come ha già detto qualcuno qui muoiono sempre gli altri e questo vi deve dare grande fiducia nella sperimentazione e nel progresso artificiale di veleni miracolosi, pensate se il vaccino fosse stato di colore viola, verde, insomma avrebbe fatto paurona no? invece è assolutamente puro, un'acquetta, ma pur sempre veleno.
Nulla di strano comunque, è dall'alba dei tempi che la gente sogna di vendere veleno agli altri e farci pure dei soldi, è uno stile di vita, solo che dipende da cosa devi farci, lo devi usare come fertilizzante o per ficcarti dentro del veleno in corpo per abbassare i terribili contagi? oppure fa semplicemente parte degli investimenti futuri che l'Italietta è stata obbligata a fare? perché se compri i vaccini poi li devi fare (non solo ai soggetti a rischio come si diceva l'anno scorso per farsi forza..), ma l'Italia non ha comprato mica nulla, ha semplicemente OBBEDITO e la cattiveria, la maleducazione che col tempo si farà sempre più forte porterà ad avere bisogno del grin pass pure per uscire a fare una passeggiata, sempre con la museruola sulla bocca che è uno stupidissimo e delirante tentativo del potentato mondiale per far crepare un po' meno gente di tumore visto che la gente, la maggior parte, vive nelle grandi città e respira lo schifo ogni santo giorno.
E allora che si fa? beh ma quanto tu prendi aria sei tranquillo, anche a Pechino, a Milano, basta parlare di parchi, di green e passa tutto, tanto muoiono sempre gli altri ed è questa la nostra pandemia baby, muoiono sempre gli altri e col green pass posso fare tutto, yahoo!!!!!


----------



## gabri65 (3 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finchè un autopsia non dimostra che è colpa del vaccino, tutta fuffa.
> Spiace per il ragazzo, ma per quanto raro si può tranquillamente morire di infarto in giovane età, soprattutto con una storia pregressa di miocardite.



Madre Santa, che onestà intellettuale. Da premio Nobel proprio.

Se qualcuno ti spara in testa e *****, allora, non è colpa sua, ma del buco che improvvisamente ti si è venuto a creare nel cervello.

Mah.


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma finchè non si fa chiarezza con l'autopsia, tirare in ballo il vaccino è congettura.
> Sai, di titoloni allarmisti ne ho visti 1000, "morto di vaccino", poi dopo 2 giorni arrivava la smentita dall'autopsia ovviamente nei piccolo box a pie pagina, perchè non fa notizia.


Massì, come sei arretrato... Siamo nel 2021! Al giorno d'oggi basta far leggere un articolo di giornale al primo che passa, preferibilmente qualcuno che abbia già abbondantemente dimostrato di non avere competenze medico-scientifiche, per fare "l'autopsia"...
Certo, bisognerebbe dirlo agli Stati che a livello globale spendono miliardi per formare e retribuire medici e tecnici di laboratorio, per esaminare i corpi, per fare tutta la serie sterminata di analisi necessarie, per valutare il quadro clinico pre-morte(e a volte neanche si riesce a rispondere alla domanda "perché?"), ma chi siamo noi per dire agli Stati di non fare autopsie? Ci penseranno i no-autopsy.

Detto questo, che un vaccino *possa* causare danni irreversibili, e persino la morte, è una non notizia: si tratta di un dato acquisito da decenni dalla comunità scientifica. Ed è talmente acquisito che anche i vari legislatori nazionali ne hanno preso atto da decenni prevedendo risarcimenti per danni da vaccinazioni da riconoscere alla persona o, in caso di morte, agli eredi. Mi chiedo dove abbia vissuto chi si meraviglia/scandalizza.
In tutti i casi in cui si verifichino effetti indesiderati in concomitanza con la somministrazione di un qualsiasi vaccino o farmaco, è doveroso fare gli accertamenti autoptici per capire se, ed eventualmente perché, abbia causato un certo evento per poter valutare la sicurezza, migliorandola se possibile, ritirando il vaccino o il farmaco se il livello di sicurezza non risulta essere adeguato agli standard ecc. Fine.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che chi becca il covid muore al 100%? In famiglia l'abbiamo avuto a tutte le età e siamo tutti sani e vegeti. Nessuno di noi si è vaccinato ovviamente. Basta con il terrorismo mediatico. Chi muore di covid evidentemente purtroppo non era una persona sana al 100% a sua insaputa. La vita è sempre stata segnata dalla selezione naturale. Sopravvivono solo in più forti ed i più sani. Discorso difficile da accettare e forse cinico ma è così che l'uomo si è evoluto nel corso della sua storia.


Immagino rifiuterai ogni cura se un giorno ti ammalerai di una malattia qualunque, è selezione naturale, no?

Scusa se mi rivolgo a te, non è diretto a te ovviamente in particolare, prendo solo spunto.
Ma ormai troppo spesso viene fatto un uso del tema "selezione naturale" che mi pare al livello dei discorsi dei vecchietti del mio paesello quando parlano di politica mondiale alle 11 del mattino dopo il quinto bianchino.


----------



## vota DC (3 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono morte 1500 persone per covid sotto ai 50 anni (su 1,5M) e non so quante per vaccino, saranno 10-20 (su quanto 10M)?
> uno pensa che il giovane rischia a vaccinarsi ma rischia comunque di più a beccarsi il corona.
> ma molto di più. anche se in entrambi i casi i rischi sono minimi.
> 
> questa informazione contro il vaccino che si fa senza riportare i numeri ma buttando tutto in caciara è molto dannosa e porta vittime.


Sono morte 355 persone sotto i 40 anni per Covid da inizio epidemia. 423 i decessi sospetti per vaccino presi in considerazione (il totale sarebbe di qualche migliaio e comprende i vecchietti), la metà nella fascia 0-29 anni.
Gli under 30 meno di 100 morti.
Poi ovvio che gli under 30 possono infettare i vecchietti....più prioritario vaccinare i vecchietti però nel senso che puntare un 1% di ultrasessantenni è più vulnerabile di un 90% di under 30, soprattutto perché questi vaccini sperimentali per stessa ammissione di chi li produce lasciano identica la trasmissibilità impedendo lo svilupparsi dei sintomi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono morte 355 persone sotto i 40 anni per Covid da inizio epidemia. 423 i decessi sospetti per vaccino presi in considerazione (il totale sarebbe di qualche migliaio e comprende i vecchietti), la metà nella fascia 0-29 anni.
> Gli under 30 meno di 100 morti.
> Poi ovvio che gli under 30 possono infettare i vecchietti....più prioritario vaccinare i vecchietti però nel senso che puntare un 1% di ultrasessantenni è più vulnerabile di un 90% di under 30, soprattutto perché questi vaccini sperimentali per stessa ammissione di chi li produce lasciano identica la trasmissibilità impedendo lo svilupparsi dei sintomi.


si ma i 423 "sospetti" quando verranno chiariti? perchè per le probabilità che uno ha di morire di infarto magari sono solo 23 quelli da considerare.
c'è sempre da considerare che 355 su 1,5M sono molti di più che 50-100-200 su 20M (circa non so il dato). il covid rimane più pericoloso del vaccino anche per un 30enne.

per il resto ho già detto la mia ossia che sopra ai 50 dovrebbe essere obbligatorio.


----------



## vota DC (4 Agosto 2021)

Ma non muore quasi nessuno di infarto, le morti fulminanti per vaccino sono rarissime anche tra i vecchi. Sono morti con conseguenza scatenate da vaccino, direi morti CON vaccino, del resto mica infettano veleno. Allo stesso modo sotto una certa età i morti di covid in realtà sono morti CON covid: sono giovanissimi con il fisico da vecchi o patologie particolari, come spiegare altrimenti che quasi tutti i giovanissimi se la sono cavata con febbre o proprio senza niente?
Le cifre per gli under 20 sono 700 mila infettati con il covid e 28 morti, i vaccinati di quella fascia sono poco più di 400 mila e le morti sospette ben più di 28. Con gli under 30 il rapporto è abbastanza neutro (più morti di vaccino che covid però anche più vaccinati che infettati). Con gli under 40 invece è chiarissimo che i rischi del vaccino superano enormemente i rischi del covid.


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ho estremizzato, immagino tu abbia inteso che il succo fosse altro. Comunque Se vuoi possiamo scegliere un medicinale diverso, tipo l'aspirina.


Gli effetti collaterali dell'aspirana sono noti, quelli del vaccino si conoscono solo in parte. Ce ne potrebbero essere degli altri che ancora non conosciamo.


----------



## Masanijey (4 Agosto 2021)

Oh mii


Raryof ha scritto:


> Il discorso secondo me è molto semplice, il vaccino è un veleno trattato in laboratorio, frutto di sperimentazioni varie, non è acqua di valle con limone, non è un intruglio naturale, è una roba creata in laboratorio e di base non può che essere un "veleno", tutto lì, come la plastica e tutto ciò che buttiamo nell'immondizia perché lo dobbiamo smaltire o perché tossico e non biodegradabile (eh ma siamo pulitissimi noi, usiamo solo sportine bioooo).
> Solo che potete stare tranquilli, potete tranquillamente gestire quella quantità di veleno, tanto come ha già detto qualcuno qui muoiono sempre gli altri e questo vi deve dare grande fiducia nella sperimentazione e nel progresso artificiale di veleni miracolosi, pensate se il vaccino fosse stato di colore viola, verde, insomma avrebbe fatto paurona no? invece è assolutamente puro, un'acquetta, ma pur sempre veleno.
> Nulla di strano comunque, è dall'alba dei tempi che la gente sogna di vendere veleno agli altri e farci pure dei soldi, è uno stile di vita, solo che dipende da cosa devi farci, lo devi usare come fertilizzante o per ficcarti dentro del veleno in corpo per abbassare i terribili contagi? oppure fa semplicemente parte degli investimenti futuri che l'Italietta è stata obbligata a fare? perché se compri i vaccini poi li devi fare (non solo ai soggetti a rischio come si diceva l'anno scorso per farsi forza..), ma l'Italia non ha comprato mica nulla, ha semplicemente OBBEDITO e la cattiveria, la maleducazione che col tempo si farà sempre più forte porterà ad avere bisogno del grin pass pure per uscire a fare una passeggiata, sempre con la museruola sulla bocca che è uno stupidissimo e delirante tentativo del potentato mondiale per far crepare un po' meno gente di tumore visto che la gente, la maggior parte, vive nelle grandi città e respira lo schifo ogni santo giorno.
> E allora che si fa? beh ma quanto tu prendi aria sei tranquillo, anche a Pechino, a Milano, basta parlare di parchi, di green e passa tutto, tanto muoiono sempre gli altri ed è questa la nostra pandemia baby, muoiono sempre gli altri e col green pass posso fare tutto, yahoo!!!!!


Congratulazioni amico. Grazie per averci regalato una dimostrazione dei danni da social e abuso di Netflix.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gli effetti collaterali dell'aspirana sono noti, quelli del vaccino si conoscono solo in parte. Ce ne potrebbero essere degli altri che ancora non conosciamo.


Ok ma questo non ha nulla a che fare con quello che ho scritto io.
Torniamo all'acqua allora. 
Da domani monitoriamo per 6 mesi tutte le persone che bevono la marca x di acqua. Da qui a sei mesi alcune di loro moriranno. Visto che sto monitorando l'acqua sarà per forza colpa dell'acqua. 
Giusto?
Ecco questo è quello che molti stanno facendo con i vaccini.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ok ma questo non ha nulla a che fare con quello che ho scritto io.
> Torniamo all'acqua allora.
> Da domani monitoriamo per 6 mesi tutte le persone che bevono la marca x di acqua. Da qui a sei mesi alcune di loro moriranno. Visto che sto monitorando l'acqua sarà per forza colpa dell'acqua.
> Giusto?
> Ecco questo è quello che molti stanno facendo con i vaccini.



Perdonami, 
è normale agire così con questo siero, anzi, questi sieri.

E' scritto ormai ovunque, viene anche dichiarato pubblicamente, 
nel 2023 si trarranno le conclusioni, siamo in una fase di studio.

E' normale che vi sia monitoraggio.


Il discorso che fai tu non può aver senso, mai, a meno che non prendi come riferimento un'altra medicina in sperimentazione, ad esempio? Ad esempio le cure contro il cancro.
I medici le propongono come prima terapia, e da li parte il monitoraggio...

nulla di nuovo e non capisco perché ti sorprendi, 
dovresti essere contento anzi che si agisca così, ne va anche del tuo bene e di quello dei tuoi cari.
Se venisse accettato tutto a prescindere, sarebbe un problema importante.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma i 423 "sospetti" quando verranno chiariti? perchè per le probabilità che uno ha di morire di infarto magari sono solo 23 quelli da considerare.
> c'è sempre da considerare che 355 su 1,5M sono molti di più che 50-100-200 su 20M (circa non so il dato). il covid rimane più pericoloso del vaccino anche per un 30enne.
> 
> per il resto ho già detto la mia ossia che sopra ai 50 dovrebbe essere obbligatorio.



Tutti i decessi causa vaccino, non verranno mai apertamente pubblicati, 
forse qualcuno... ma te pensa che disfatta sarebbe per la campagna vaccinale se venissero pubblicati tutti i numeri di reazioni avverse e/o decessi.

Questo non è complottismo, credo sia normale che si agisca così.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perdonami,
> è normale agire così con questo siero, anzi, questi sieri.
> 
> E' scritto ormai ovunque, viene anche dichiarato pubblicamente,
> ...


Aspetta, ti sei perso un pezzo. 
Il monitoraggio va bene, anzi benissimo.
Non va bene che alcuni pseudo giornalisti e altri correlino le morti di chiunque al vaccino. 
prima di dire che è stato il vaccino bisogna analizzare le cause di morte.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Aspetta, ti sei perso un pezzo.
> Il monitoraggio va bene, anzi benissimo.
> Non va bene che alcuni pseudo giornalisti e altri correlino le morti di chiunque al vaccino.
> prima di dire che è stato il vaccino bisogna analizzare le cause di morte.



In realtà nessuno relaziona apertamente la morte al vaccino, 
ti segnalano che 8 ore prima si era fatto il vaccino.

Però su non siamo sull'isola che non c'è, 
se una persona vive la sua vita senza problemi e muore 8 ore dopo essersi fatto questo siero sperimentale, 
è sufficiente fare 1+1.

Non capisco la sorpresa però dove sta, 
sia nell'attaccare che nel difendere questi sieri, dal momento che è proprio scritto che ci possono essere reazioni avverse che possono portare al decesso.

Non a caso è sperimentale e non è obbligatorio, 
chi se lo fa, accetta il rischio chiaramente.


----------



## varvez (4 Agosto 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ma uno che ha problemi per farsi il vaccino secondo me ha problemi pure nel caso dovesse prendersi il covid, e nei posti dove sarà obbligatorio il green pass è più probabile conteggiarsi.
> Il green pass serve per lasciare aperte certe attività. Senza il green pass non ci va lo stesso una persona al ristorante o al bar al chiuso. Senza il green pass non ci va nessuno.
> Siamo in emergenza sanitaria, c'è chi ci rimette di più chi di meno. Ma capisco che nel mondo del bene comune interessa fino a quando c'è da guadagnare, quando c'è da perdere ci si mette tutti a piangere.
> P.s. non è un discorso rivolto a te ma un mio pensiero generale


"Emergenza sanitaria" ?

Dove esattamente? Perchè se ti riferisci al numero di contagiati sei fuori strada, se ti riferisci alle TI sei fuori strada. Se ti riferisci all'introduzione di un sistema di tracciamento, alias Green Pass, allora hai ragione.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> In realtà nessuno relaziona apertamente la morte al vaccino,
> ti segnalano che 8 ore prima si era fatto il vaccino.
> 
> Però su non siamo sull'isola che non c'è,
> ...


Scusami. 
X si vaccina, dopo 24 ore ha un malore non correlato al vaccino e muore.
la notizia viene lanciata così:
"Tizio muore di malore a 24 ore dal vaccino". Insinuando che sia morto per quello, poi il tam tam dei No-Vax o simili lo trasforma in certezza, giusto?

Bene. Prima del vaccino anticovid si poteva morire di un malore, giusto?
Quindi, visto che lo scopo del vaccino non è quello di donare una momentanea immortalità,
Si può essere vaccinati e morire di altro... Solo che una morte per cause naturali non fa notizia se non la leghi ad altro.

Però così si fa disinformazione. prima bisogna accertarsi della causa di morte e poi scrivere.
Non mi rivolgo a questo caso in particolare, sia chiaro.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Scusami.
> X si vaccina, dopo 24 ore ha un malore non correlato al vaccino e muore.
> la notizia viene lanciata così:
> "Tizio muore di malore a 24 ore dal vaccino". Insinuando che sia morto per quello, poi il tam tam dei No-Vax o simili lo trasforma in certezza, giusto?
> ...



Ribadisco,
non viviamo sull'isola che non c'è,
sufficiente fare 1+1.

Un tizio si fa il vaccino e muore nel sonno, è normale che la causa sia il vaccino,
è scritto che ci possono essere reazioni avverse che portano al decesso.

Se a te non sta bene, è un problema tuo,
la cronaca è doverosa, in un senso è nell'altro.

Viene riportato che il tizio muore a 8 ore dal vaccino, è quello che è successo.

Poi dopo se per te questi sieri sono perfetti tanto da non portare alla morte,
stai ovviamente e palesemente negando l'evidenza.
Ad esempio hanno ACCERTATO che cause di morte post vaccino Astra, fossero causate dal vaccino stesso che favoriva la coagulazione del sangue, ma solo dopo tempo, mica dall'autopsia.

Se pensi che ti diranno "si è morto perché si è vaccinato" subito dopo l'autopsia, buona fortuna.
Sarebbe come se un arbitro ammettesse di favorire la Juve.

Viviamo in una Paese, e te lo dico come fatto certo per esperienza personale, 
dove i deceduti nel periodo caldo di lockdown, venivano etichettati tutti per morti covid senza che gli venisse fatto un tampone.


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ribadisco,
> non viviamo sull'isola che non c'è,
> sufficiente fare 1+1.
> 
> ...


Porco cane quanto è semplice la medicina e la scienza in generale. Basta fare 1+1. Ed io che ho studiato 8 anni, che idiota.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ribadisco,
> non viviamo sull'isola che non c'è,
> sufficiente fare 1+1.
> 
> ...


Quindi nessuno prima del vaccino moriva nel sonno e nessuno prima del vaccino moriva di malore. 

Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.

Convengo sul fatto che abbiamo opinioni diametralmente opposte sul tema salute. 

Però almeno calcisticamente tifiamo la squadra giusta.


----------



## Masanijey (4 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Porco cane quanto è semplice la medicina e la scienza in generale. Basta fare 1+1. Ed io che ho studiato 8 anni, che idiota.


Antico! Oggi in mezza giornata, con un paio di scroll su Facebook e qualche ricerca su Google puoi diventare un professionista di qualunque materia. 
E poi la scienza è nostra nemica, evviva i virus! 
Avranno anche loro diritto alla libertà o no?


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Porco cane quanto è semplice la medicina e la scienza in generale. Basta fare 1+1. Ed io che ho studiato 8 anni, che idiota.



Bene, 
però leggi tutte le 8 pagine e comprendi il senso di ciò che scrivo prima di fare il fenomeno.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Antico! Oggi in mezza giornata, con un paio di scroll su Facebook e qualche ricerca su Google puoi diventare un professionista di qualunque materia.
> E poi la scienza è nostra nemica, evviva i virus!
> Avranno anche loro diritto alla libertà o no?



loro chi ?


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

Meno male che ci siamo noi italiani a salvare il mondo...

La frase sugli scroll e sul sentirsi professionisti in qualcosa è da incorniciare @Masanijey .


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ribadisco,
> non viviamo sull'isola che non c'è,
> sufficiente fare 1+1.
> 
> ...



Lascia perdere.

Come puoi vedere dai commenti, visto che non sei un luminare, non puoi rispondere.

Quindi, sempre secondo questa gente, visto che non sei un ragioniere, dovresti allora pagare le tasse senza fiatare, anche se ti arrivano cartelle esattoriali da miliardi di euro.

La gente non capisce che stiamo semplicemenete valutando i pro e i contro del vaccino. Se parecchi casi di morte avvengono a poche dal vaccino, non capisco che problema c'è ad ammettere un certo grado di pericolosità dovuta a conseguenze impredicibili. Sarebbe normale. Addirittura viene invece negata perfino la possibilità, quando te lo scrivono pure sul bugiardino.

D'altra parte il vaccino può salvare vite umane. Ok. Si spera che i benefici del vaccino siano molto più concreti degli inconvenienti.

Il punto è che sei praticamente costretto a fartelo per sopravvivere nella civiltà, anche se ne faresti volentieri a meno. Giusto o sbagliato che sia. Vedremo più in là.

Ma purtroppo, come sempre e abbastanza stucchevolmente, è diventata una questione ideologica, fino al punto di negare fatti evidenti. Incredibilmente, tutti quelli che muoiono dopo il vaccino sviluppano forme letali dei mali pregressi. Vabbè, formuliamola così e cataloghiamola come ennesima coincidenza di questa pandemia, che chiamerei a questo punto "pandemia delle congiunzione astrali", tra ricercatori che si suicidano inspiegabilmente, aziende e colossi che traggono benefici assurdi, laboratori cinesi da cui partono virus che incidentalmente studiavano anni prima, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc ...


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere.
> 
> Come puoi vedere dai commenti, visto che non sei un luminare, non puoi rispondere.
> 
> ...



hai sintetizzato perfettamente il mio concetto, 
tu l'hai scritto, io avevo perso le speranze.


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ok ma questo non ha nulla a che fare con quello che ho scritto io.
> Torniamo all'acqua allora.
> Da domani monitoriamo per 6 mesi tutte le persone che bevono la marca x di acqua. Da qui a sei mesi alcune di loro moriranno. Visto che sto monitorando l'acqua sarà per forza colpa dell'acqua.
> Giusto?
> Ecco questo è quello che molti stanno facendo con i vaccini.


I vaccini hanno degli effetti collaterali ormai accertati (miocarditi) e ammessi dagli stessi produttori


----------



## Masanijey (4 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere.
> 
> Come puoi vedere dai commenti, visto che non sei un luminare, non puoi rispondere.
> 
> ...


No Gabri, il punto non è questo.
Ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, ma è la divulgazione di fesserie ad essere pericolosa. 
Purtroppo la maggior parte delle persone non è in grado di recuperare le informazioni da fonti attendibili, perchè Internet oggi è diventata una giungla ed è davvero difficile filtrare le nozioni che ti arrivano. 
E in un attimo una notizia buttata lì, viene trita e ritrita fino a diventare una bufala clamorosa che però condiziona migliaia di persone, e questo non va bene.

Ad esempio sui temi che hai citato nell'ultima frase ti dico molto in breve la mia:

- De Donno: si è vaccinato ed era un forte sostenitore dei vaccini. La cura *sperimentale *basata sul plasma iperimmune è stata oggetto di studio (TSUNAMI) ma non è stata certificata alcuna efficacia tale da poterla adottare come cura. I test dello studio TSUNAMI sono consultabili (se si ha la competenza per poterlo fare).
La famiglia stessa ha chiesto ai no-vax di non strumentalizzare il suo suicidio.
Interpretazione divulgata su Internet: De Donno è stato portato al suicidio perchè la sua cura è stata sotterrata da chi aveva troppi interessi contrari.

- Case farmaceutiche che traggono guadagni: credo non ci sia nemmeno da sviluppare più di tanto il concetto. Non sono ONLUS e non sono enti statali. Sono aziende che investono e guadagnano. 
Interpretazione divulgata su Internet: le case farmaceutiche comandano il mondo e ci nascondono cose per interessi economici. 

- Laboratori cinesi: i virus vengono studiati tutti i giorni nel laboratori, e non solo vengono studiati, ma vengono riprodotti e utilizzati. E' la ricerca. E la famiglia dei Coronavirus non è nata nel 2019, questo non è stato mai nascosto.
Si banalizza il salto di specie nonostante sia già successo numerose volte in passato (Spillover).
Oltretutto, nonostante si possa modificare un virus tagliuzzando o inserendo sequenze di DNA o RNA, questo virus ha un genoma non paragonabile a nessun altro Coronavirus.
Interpretazione divulgata su Internet: da Wuhan hanno deciso di infettare il mondo per poi vendere la cura (cosa che poi non è avvenuta).

Può darsi che anche ogni spiegazione scientifica sia architettata per nascondere altro, ma che vuoi che ti dica... Preferisco ancora fidarmi della medicina e della scienza piuttosto che di un trafiletto preso da Facebook.


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Porco cane quanto è semplice la medicina e la scienza in generale. Basta fare 1+1. Ed io che ho studiato 8 anni, che idiota.


ci sono tanti medici e scienziati che fanno le stesse affermazioni.
oltre al fatto che comunemente tutti parliamo di argomenti non studiati tot. anni, non siamo Leonardo da Vinci.
ci si può informare anche senza avere il pezzo di carta, del resto in libreria non mi hanno mai chiesto il tesserino universitario quando acquisto dei libri e le pubblicazioni online sono scaricabili gratuitamente.
molte persone sono laureate in un campo, ma nella vita si occupano di altro studiando per conto proprio.
peraltro non dobbiamo andare ad aprire i corpi, ma semplicemente approfondire quanto sta succedendo senza essere esposti a continue fregnacce quotidiane per fini secondari.
non ho mai letto gente avventurarsi in discorsi tecnici


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> No Gabri, il punto non è questo.
> Ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, ma è la divulgazione di fesserie ad essere pericolosa.
> Purtroppo la maggior parte delle persone non è in grado di recuperare le informazioni da fonti attendibili, perchè Internet oggi è diventata una giungla ed è davvero difficile filtrare le nozioni che ti arrivano.
> E in un attimo una notizia buttata lì, viene trita e ritrita fino a diventare una bufala clamorosa che però condiziona migliaia di persone, e questo non va bene.
> ...



Perfetto,
ma questo cosa c'entro con la possibilità di sospettare che un 31 enne sia morto a causa di un vaccino?
Si può sospettare oppure è reato?

Se anche i produttori stessi ci dicono che si può morire iniettandosi questi sieri,
perché si corre a negarlo?

Ovvio, l'autopsia scioglierà ogni dubbio,
ma è assurdo che chi solleva questo sospetto venga etichettato in maniera superficiale, per non dire altro.

Qui, parlo per me, non si tratta di credere o meno nella scienza,
meno male che c'è, ma è indubbio che se questo vaccino ancora non è obbligatorio, un motivo ci sarà.

Dopotutto siamo in fase *sperimentale *con questi sieri.


ps. De Donno dice cose interessanti, trovabili su youtube. E non perchè sia schierato tra una parte o l'altra, cose interessanti che vanno ad approfondire il tema scientifico e politico. Noi siamo comuni cittadini che certe dinamiche non le vediamo.


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Può darsi che anche ogni spiegazione scientifica sia architettata per nascondere altro, ma che vuoi che ti dica... Preferisco ancora fidarmi della medicina e della scienza piuttosto che di un trafiletto preso da Facebook.


hai dimenticato una cosa nel tuo eloquio.
tante persone che ogni giorno parlano e agiscono, compresi taluni dietro lauti compensi in attesa del classico libro per sfruttare la popolarità, hanno legami diretti sia passati sia presenti con gli operatori del tema in questione.
quanto sono liberi questi signori ?
molti lavorano nel SSN e/o all'università pubblica, per cui l'interesse pubblico deve essere prioritario nelle loro vite invece così non è sempre.
questo dovrebbe portare non dico a smettere di ascoltarl necessariamente, ma almeno dubitare e approfondire.
la scienza si è sviluppata dubitando delle convenzioni, altrimenti torniamo alla filosofia di ipse dixit


----------



## Masanijey (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perfetto,
> ma questo cosa c'entro con la possibilità di sospettare che un 31 enne sia morto a causa di un vaccino?
> Si può sospettare oppure è reato?
> 
> ...


Certo Manue che si può sospettare. 
Del resto che un vaccino (come qualunque medicinale) possa avere effetti collaterali, talvolta mortali, è la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Non è nemmeno necessario sospettarlo.
Ma questo vale per tutti i vaccini, non solo per questo.

Però tu hai affermato: "E' morto 8 ore dopo aver fatto il vaccino, basta fare 1+1..". E' un tantino diverso.

E un'ultima cosa. Basta con sta storia che il vaccino è sperimentale (altra nozione errata che oramai è diventata luogo comune)! Non lo è. Ha già superato le tre fasi sperimentali. 
Questa è una fase di monitoraggio e che quindi deve avvenire dopo la distribuzione, anche questa programmata e prevista in tutti i casi.. Anche fossero passati 15 anni prima della distribuzione del siero.


----------



## Masanijey (4 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai dimenticato una cosa nel tuo eloquio.


Non so se sei sarcastico, ma se do noia posso smettere immediatamente di scrivere. Non è questione di vita o morte per me.



Andris ha scritto:


> la scienza si è sviluppata dubitando delle convenzioni, altrimenti torniamo alla filosofia di ipse dixit


Sacrosanto. Con la sola precisazione che chi partecipa al dibattito sia del mestiere.

Comunque: non voglio zittire nessuno. Ognuno si informi come preferisce e si faccia l'opinione che ritiene più giusta.
Io dico solo, occhio alle fonti e occhio a come si elaborano e riportano le nozioni, almeno in questa fase.
Sul tema vaccini, si sa che possono essere mortali. Ma si dovrebbe evitare di usare il pallottoliere per segnare lo score del match Vacccini vs Covid.
Già è ridicolo che esista un match del genere.

Questa è la mia, non voglio offendere nessuno. Spero solo che il campionato inizi presto così almeno l'attenzione si sposterà su qualcosa di più divertente.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> No Gabri, il punto non è questo.
> Ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, ma è la divulgazione di fesserie ad essere pericolosa.
> Purtroppo la maggior parte delle persone non è in grado di recuperare le informazioni da fonti attendibili, perchè Internet oggi è diventata una giungla ed è davvero difficile filtrare le nozioni che ti arrivano.
> E in un attimo una notizia buttata lì, viene trita e ritrita fino a diventare una bufala clamorosa che però condiziona migliaia di persone, e questo non va bene.
> ...



Ti ha già risposto @Manue.

Detto questo, personalmente io non demonizzo i vaccini e non sono un no-vax. Sono speranzoso che, tirate le somme, i vaccini avranno fatto molto più bene che male. Non credo sia il caso di prendere posizioni taglienti e dire che sono perfetti, oppure autentici veleni.

Se diverse persone sono morte dopo la somministrazione, è evidente che non sono tutte coincidenze, ciò equivale a dire che la luna esiste solo quando la guardo. Accettiamo il rischio e andiamo avanti. Un morto per vaccino è un morto per Covid, c'è poco da fare. Altrimenti tutti i morti per Covid in TI hanno avuto incredibili insufficienze respiratorie e chiuso, il virus stava lì a fare da spettatore. E' chiaro che, nel caso del ragazzo, il morto per (o con causa concorrente del) vaccino verrà minimizzato, per ennemila ragioni che non mi metto certo a spiegare. Se il ragazzo aveva una miocardite e il vaccino è stato compromettente, allora rimane un morto per miocardite, ma senza il vaccino magari poteva morire tra vent'anni. Oppure poteva morire di Covid tra sei mesi, chi lo sa. Ovviamente anteponendo la miocardite ci si risparmia di rimborsare i familiari e si evita pubblicità negativa.

Non posso fare a meno di notare che non è interamente scientifica la cosa, ormai siamo entrati in una spirale di idee, fatti e considerazioni che allontanano sempre più da una chiara visione, e questo secondo me viene fatto non senza grande vantaggio di chi sta gestendo la situazione. Se poi ci torna utile anche a noi, ok, ma non facciamo gli ingenui fessacchiotti che credono alle favolette.

A me dà solo fastidio che non si riconosca la cosa con onestà, e si cerca ingenuamente di assolvere qualsiasi problematica, come se gli enti, le aziende, le persone e tutto il mondo in generale fossero cristalline e assolutamente impeccabili.

Sia il virus che il vaccino sono cose imposte. Il primo è stato imposto dai criminali cinesi, il secondo dal sistema. Speriamo che il secondo risolva prima o poi le magagne del primo, ma non lo farà certo a rischio zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2021)

Questo vaccino ormai è diventato come una religione,GUAI a provare a fare un ragionamento e valutare i pro e i contro e guai solamente a pensare che un ragazzo di 31 anni sia morto per qualche effetto collaterale del vaccino.
Prima bisognerà valutare se il ragazzo è morto affogato,investito da un tir o strozzato dal gatto,poi,come ultima ipotesi,si potrà lontanamente pensare al vaccino.

Sembra di rivivere la stessa situazione di astrazeneca : tizio muore e virologi,giornaloni,espertoni "eseguita l'autopsia,nessuna correlazione con il vaccino"!
Salvo poi venire a scoprire che.....


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Sul tema vaccini, si sa che possono essere mortali.


insomma...in quella conferenza del medico epidemiologo Draghi sembrava che fosse mortale solo non vaccinarsi.
magari alla prossima conferenza sul tema ci dirà dei vaccini mortali pure, attendiamo fiduciosi

quello che preoccupa è che non sia solo il noto esperto Draghi, ma pure chi lavora nel campo a non dirlo

puoi scrivere come e quanto vuoi, nessun problema


----------



## vota DC (4 Agosto 2021)

Ma Marcucci del PD si è fregato il metodo De Donno, poi lo ha bollato come un ciarlatano. Semplicemente la cura è finita nelle mani di raccomandati che neanche con la pappa in bocca sono capaci di trarne qualcosa perché masticare è troppo complicato per loro. Nessun complotto: troppa fatica per loro, sono le solite storie di clientelismo e incompetenza.

La tesi zanzarofila del salto di specie non ha nessun fondamento: i cinesi stessi hanno riaperto il laboratorio di Wuhan.

Se non credete che ci sia incompetenza nella gestione di cure e vaccini vi dico che mi è appena arrivato l'sms per il green pass....fatto e dura 48 ore....era per via di un tampone molecolare che faccio periodicamente.....ho il vaccino dal 2 febbraio? Al governo non importa, anzi era un vaccino cattivo dato che non è avvenuto sotto il governo del migliore. Il green pass è anche per i tamponi rapidi con risposta entro pochi minuti: i pochi eventi esclusi a chi non è vaccinato si rimediano con il tampone rapido. Questo porterà soltanto un sovraccaricarsi dei server ed è un'inutile marchetta ai no vax.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2021)

Si vaccina a 22 anni per andare in vacanza in Grecia ma muore poche ore dopo: Francia sotto shock per Maxime Beltra. Il padre: “criminali corrotti, il volto di mio figlio sia bandiera della libertà di vivere, di pensare e di ribellarsi. _E' criminale mettere sul mercato vaccini non certificati che non sono stati verificati e che uccidono giovani di 22 anni in ottima forma a fronte di un virus che uccide meno dell’1% della popolazione e nessun giovane. _​
Questo per dire che non siamo solo noi "italiani" a sollevare certe polemiche tra diversi schieramenti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Agosto 2021)

Fatto 1 oretta fa la seconda dose di pfizer. Per ora sto benissimo, i medici mi hanno detto che posso andare tranquillamente in palestra. Farò la stessa cosa che feci con la prima dose. Vaccino, palestra, turno di notte. Anche stavolta sarà così, stiamo a vedere come andrà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Marcucci del PD si è fregato il metodo De Donno, poi lo ha bollato come un ciarlatano. Semplicemente la cura è finita nelle mani di raccomandati che neanche con la pappa in bocca sono capaci di trarne qualcosa perché masticare è troppo complicato per loro. Nessun complotto: troppa fatica per loro, sono le solite storie di clientelismo e incompetenza.
> 
> La tesi zanzarofila del salto di specie non ha nessun fondamento: i cinesi stessi hanno riaperto il laboratorio di Wuhan.
> 
> Se non credete che ci sia incompetenza nella gestione di cure e vaccini vi dico che mi è appena arrivato l'sms per il green pass....fatto e dura 48 ore....era per via di un tampone molecolare che faccio periodicamente.....ho il vaccino dal 2 febbraio? Al governo non importa, anzi era un vaccino cattivo dato che non è avvenuto sotto il governo del migliore. Il green pass è anche per i tamponi rapidi con risposta entro pochi minuti: i pochi eventi esclusi a chi non è vaccinato si rimediano con il tampone rapido. Questo porterà soltanto un sovraccaricarsi dei server ed è un'inutile marchetta ai no vax.


È assolutamente impossibile che tu non abbia il green pass se sei vaccinato. Nel caso tu non lo abbia ricevuto è per un errore dovuto al sistema, basta andare alla ASL di competenza e mostrare il certificato di vaccinazione per fare sbloccare la situazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fatto 1 oretta fa la seconda dose di pfizer. Per ora sto benissimo, i medici mi hanno detto che posso andare tranquillamente in palestra. Farò la stessa cosa che feci con la prima dose. Vaccino, palestra, turno di notte. Anche stavolta sarà così, stiamo a vedere come andrà.


Andrà bene come vuoi che debba andare, non ti lasciar impressionare da queste notizie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si vaccina a 22 anni per andare in vacanza in Grecia ma muore poche ore dopo: Francia sotto shock per Maxime Beltra. Il padre: “criminali corrotti, il volto di mio figlio sia bandiera della libertà di vivere, di pensare e di ribellarsi. _E' criminale mettere sul mercato vaccini non certificati che non sono stati verificati e che uccidono giovani di 22 anni in ottima forma a fronte di un virus che uccide meno dell’1% della popolazione e nessun giovane. _​
> Questo per dire che non siamo solo noi "italiani" a sollevare certe polemiche tra diversi schieramenti



Bastava informarsi un attimo per scoprire che questo povero ragazzo è morto per shock anafilattico dovuto all'ingestione di un alimento per il quale era allergico, purtroppo per lui non sapeva che in quello che aveva mangiato c'era quell'allergene.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrà bene come vuoi che debba andare, non ti lasciar impressionare da queste notizie.



Che vada bene non ho praticamente dubbi. Voglio solo notare se avrò qualche sintomo in più o in meno. Perché l'altra volta apparte un po' di mal di braccio per una notte, nada de nada per fortuna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bastava informarsi un attimo per scoprire che questo povero ragazzo è morto per shock anafilattico dovuto all'ingestione di un alimento per il quale era allergico, purtroppo per lui non sapeva che in quello che aveva mangiato c'era quell'allergene.


Vedi tu che coincidenze..


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che vada bene non ho praticamente dubbi. Voglio solo notare se avrò qualche sintomo in più o in meno. Perché l'altra volta apparte un po' di mal di braccio per una notte, nada de nada per fortuna.


Guarda io che ho avuto il covid ed alla fine ho fatto una sola dose di Moderna, ho avuto 24 ore dopo il vaccino febbre, mal di testa, e stanchezza. 
Solitamente le reazioni avverse più forti avvengono dopo la seconda dose, circa 24 ore dopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi tu che coincidenze..


Ha avuto uno shock anafilattico, non è possibile sia stato il vaccino dato che gli shock anafilattici avvengono al massimo a distanza di un ora dall'assunzione dell'allergene.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Certo Manue che si può sospettare.
> Del resto che un vaccino (come qualunque medicinale) possa avere effetti collaterali, talvolta mortali, è la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Non è nemmeno necessario sospettarlo.
> Ma questo vale per tutti i vaccini, non solo per questo.
> 
> ...



Ma certo, 
io faccio 1+1 per avere il sospetto del decesso, 
come avevo scritto in post precedenti, solo l'autopsia può determinare la causa di morte, 
non accetto però che si definisca fuffa oppure che si etichettino come scienziati, coloro che alzano la manina.

Sul discorso fare sperimentale, ti invito a leggere quanto pubblicato sul sito del Senato della Repubblica:




__





ShowDoc








www.senato.it


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bastava informarsi un attimo per scoprire che questo povero ragazzo è morto per shock anafilattico dovuto all'ingestione di un alimento per il quale era allergico, purtroppo per lui non sapeva che in quello che aveva mangiato c'era quell'allergene.



In realtà, per dovere di cronaca, il pm ha dichiarato che ci vorrà più tempo per capirne la causa che ha determinato l'angioedema.

Non voglio dire che sia colpa del vaccino, 
ma ufficialmente, da quanto ho letto, non è ancora certo nulla.


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

Come mai non vi vedo indignati per la gente morta a causa della Tachipirina nell'ultimo anno?


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Come mai non vi vedo indignati per la gente morta a causa della Tachipirina nell'ultimo anno?



Sei sicuro di aver capito l'argomento?

il problema non è il decesso, questo è un rischio assodato, nessuno si indigna per la morte post vaccino,
il punto è la corsa alla smentita che fate, nonostante ancora non c'è l'ufficiosità della causa di morte.
La facilità con la quale etichettati coloro che sollevano dei dubbi, dei sospetti...

questo è il tema,
non l'indignazione.

A me pare che siano più i vaccinati a non accettare che per vaccino si può morire.


Che si muoia per cause avverse all'ibuprofene, paracetamolo, ecc ecc.. è un fatto saputo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Come mai non vi vedo indignati per la gente morta a causa della Tachipirina nell'ultimo anno?


Ridendo e scherzando, tra gli effetti avversi dell'aspirina (ovviamente rari) c'è anche l'emorragia interna dato che il medicinale fluidifica molto il sangue. 
Ripeto, è chiaramente scritto sul bugiardino che si tratta di eventi molto rari, però la possibilità c'è...


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di aver capito l'argomento?
> 
> il problema non è il decesso, questo è un rischio assodato, nessuno si indigna per la morte post vaccino,
> il punto è la corsa alla smentita che fate, nonostante ancora non c'è l'ufficiosità della causa di morte.
> ...


Sicuro che sia io a non aver capito?

Nessuno fa la corsa alla smentita, siete voi che fate la corsa ad incolpare il vaccino...
Ovvio che poi, se la cosa non è accertata, qualcuno vi smentisce!

Tra Aprile 2020 e Aprile 2021 ci sono stati 275 morti in Europa a causa del paracetamolo.
Avevano tra i 18 e i 64 anni.
Una quarantina morti per trombosi.

Perché non incolpate il paracetamolo?



In Italia fino a Giugno 2021 sono stati segnalati 423 casi di morti per vaccino.
Di questi, alla fine, solo 7 erano correlati al vaccino.
Capito il senso?


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Come mai non vi vedo indignati per la gente morta a causa della Tachipirina nell'ultimo anno?


perchè qualcuno esorta di assumere una supposta pena discriminazione nell'accesso di luoghi e mezzi ?
quando sarà così ne riparliamo magari


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Tra Aprile 2020 e Aprile 2021 ci sono stati 275 morti in Europa a causa del paracetamolo.
> Avevano tra i 18 e i 64 anni.
> Una quarantina morti per trombosi.
> 
> Perché non incolpate il paracetamolo?



Perché il paracetamolo non ha la propaganda assurda che stiamo vivendo da quasi due anni, forse solo qualche pubblicità.

E nemmeno sul forum è argomento di discussione, guarda te invece che roba per forzare questa pandemia ad entrare nelle nostre vite per sempre, per un verso o per un altro.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sicuro che sia io a non aver capito?
> 
> Nessuno fa la corsa alla smentita, siete voi che fate la corsa ad incolpare il vaccino...
> Ovvio che poi, se la cosa non è accertata, qualcuno vi smentisce!
> ...



sicuro 100%
e me lo confermi solamente.


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> sicuro 100%
> e me lo confermi solamente.


Mi dai l'idea di essere uno di quelli che prova la monetina sul braccio...


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché il paracetamolo non ha la propaganda assurda che stiamo vivendo da quasi due anni, forse solo qualche pubblicità.
> 
> E nemmeno sul forum è argomento di discussione, guarda te invece che roba per forzare questa pandemia ad entrare nelle nostre vite per sempre, per un verso o per un altro.


Quale potrebbe essere, secondo te, l'alternativa per uscire da questa situazione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè qualcuno esorta di assumere una supposta pena discriminazione nell'accesso di luoghi e mezzi ?
> quando sarà così ne riparliamo magari





Canonista ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere, secondo te, l'alternativa per uscire da questa situazione?


Fare finta di niente no? Come se nulla fosse...


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Mi dai l'idea di essere uno di quelli che prova la monetina sul braccio...



Francamente dell'idea che ti do me ne infischio.


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Francamente dell'idea che ti do me ne infischio.


Ti dò ragione, meglio tacere se non si hanno argomentazioni.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ti dò ragione, meglio tacere se non si hanno argomentazioni.



benissimo


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere, secondo te, l'alternativa per uscire da questa situazione?



A questa domanda credo di aver risposto miliardi di volte, e la risposta la conosciamo tutti nel nostro profondo.

Non sta a me decidere l'alternativa. Io sto subendo una situazione ridicola provocata da altri, pago le tasse e rispetto la legge, metto la mascherina, mi vaccino e quant'altro. Quindi esigo che la gente da me pagata a peso d'oro risolva la situazione. Non esigo che la risolva per forza in tempi brevi o senza vaccinarmi e regole sul distanziamento. Ma voglio che le decisioni risultino chiare e non inquinate.

Ovviamente mi faccio una idea. Ma non è l'idea che prevede ad esempio di mettere le rotelle ai banchi, tanto per dirne una, o vedere ministri scrivere libri sulla risoluzione della pandemia.

Abbiamo fatto lockdowns in maniera insensata, mentre prima si urlava all'abbraccio ai cinesi e al razzismo. Roba da ordini di grandezza superiore alla pura follia.

Quando comincio a vedere situazioni strane, omertà dell'OMS, coperture, mafiate varie, allora inizio ad innervosirmi e diventa per me difficile, contrariamente a quanto fate "voi", fidarmi ciecamente. Per il vaccino intanto c'è stato l'aumento dei prezzi, invece che una diminuizione come si verifica in qualsiasi ramo del commercio. Alcuni vaccini vengono inspiegabilmente affossati, mentre per altri ci sono spinte da ambienti che definire lobbistici è al meglio una cosa onesta. Non si sta dicendo che il vaccino è controproducente, ma nemmeno che chi lo produce e le politiche legate al suo impiego sono regolamentate da San Francesco in persona.

I media spingono tutti nella medesima direzione, c'è proprio un partito trasversale che inneggia al nuovo modello di vita Covid-dipendente.

Io mica sono contrario alle cure, alle regole e al vaccino. Ma per cortesia facciamo fuori tutta questa spessa coltre ideologica che ci sta ottenebrando le vite. E soprattutto facciamola finita con i virus casuali. Chi sbaglia paga, e chi provoca 'sta roba va soppresso con decisione. Purtroppo, stranamente, non si potrà dimostrare niente.

Ma a "voi" è tutto chiaro, limpido e assolutamente onesto. Boh. Mi domando allora perché non togliete le serrature dalle porte di casa, visto che viviamo in un mondo di brave persone.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fare finta di niente no? Come se nulla fosse...



Io ci provo, a farmi una idea, e critico quando mi trovo in disaccordo.

Vedo che molti delegano a quello che piove dall'alto. Speriamo che coincida sempre con la cosa migliore.

La storia del mondo insegna che le cose migliori hanno spesso parti travagliati. Studiando la Storia, non mi sembra che sia piena di benevolenza a perdita d'occhio, anzi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io ci provo, a farmi una idea, e critico quando mi trovo in disaccordo.
> 
> Vedo che molti delegano a quello che piove dall'alto. Speriamo che coincida sempre con la cosa migliore.
> 
> La storia del mondo insegna che le cose migliori hanno spesso parti travagliati. Studiando la Storia, non mi sembra che sia piena di benevolenza a perdita d'occhio, anzi.


Ma il punto è che per il 99% di quelli che sono contrari al vaccino la soluzione è proprio non fare nulla, non è una battuta denigratoria la mia, è proprio così .


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Tutti i decessi causa vaccino, non verranno mai apertamente pubblicati,
> forse qualcuno... ma te pensa che disfatta sarebbe per la campagna vaccinale se venissero pubblicati tutti i numeri di reazioni avverse e/o decessi.
> 
> Questo non è complottismo, credo sia normale che si agisca così.


io li vorrei sapere i risultati delle autopsie.
per come la vedo io la campagna vaccinale sarebbe un successo anche con questi 400 morti tutti confermati perchè numeri alla mano sono molti meno in proporzione dei morti per il virus. ovviamente considerando la stessa fascia di età.
se consideri i più vecchi poi il successo aumenta.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che per il 99% di quelli che sono contrari al vaccino la soluzione è proprio non fare nulla, non è una battuta denigratoria la mia, è proprio così .



Sì, ma chi è contrario convintamente al vaccino è una minima percentuale. E comunque sono sempre contrarietà a cose imposte ad un certo punto della vita, sulle quali ci sarebbe da discutere a lungo.

La sensazione è che si include nei contrari, classificandoli volgarmente come terrapiattisti e gombloddisdih, anche chi mette in dubbio il minimo aspetto su qualsiasi cosa di questa faccenda, a partire dal vairuz partorito dal pipistrello con il male al pancino. E tutto questo ignorando incredibilmente che stiamo in un paese che è la patria del malaffare e della mafia, radicate specialmente proprio in chi ci comanda. E il resto del mondo non mi sembra un Eden, anzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bastava informarsi un attimo per scoprire che questo povero ragazzo è morto per shock anafilattico dovuto all'ingestione di un alimento per il quale era allergico, purtroppo per lui non sapeva che in quello che aveva mangiato c'era quell'allergene.


ma dai...
ennesimo esempio di come si dia sempre la colpa al vaccino ma che le colpe sono al 99% di altro. poi tanto non lo ammetteranno mai tra 2 giorni leggeremo ancora che tizio o caio dopo 2 giorni è morto e aveva fatto il vaccino.


----------



## Canonista (4 Agosto 2021)

@gabri65 so che sei uno razionale, per questo la domanda l'ho fatta a te.

Gli estremi, presenti da una parte e dall'altra non hanno senso di esistere, lo sappiamo.
Rasentano la follia, come dici anche tu.

Siamo un popolo dotato di senso civico (vedi milioni di sessantenni "non rintracciabili")? No.
La gestione in Italia è stata schifosa? Sì.
Possiamo fare a meno del vaccino? No.

Quindi è giusto criticare dove ci sono errori oggettivi.
Quello che non è giusto è criticare perché va di moda, come fanno in molti qui, purtroppo.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> @gabri65 so che sei uno razionale, per questo la domanda l'ho fatta a te.
> 
> Gli estremi, presenti da una parte e dall'altra non hanno senso di esistere, lo sappiamo.
> Rasentano la follia, come dici anche tu.
> ...



Ho capito. Il contesto della domanda sembrava legato al resto discorso.

Perdona il tono della risposta, tutte le mie scuse.

Sono completamente d'accordo con quello che dici. Mi auguro solo che tutto il discorso della vaccinazione sia fatto con buona fede e competetnza nonostante evidenti zone grigie.

Io porto pazienza, ma ribadisco, voglio vedere condotte chiare e miglioramenti decisi fino a completo ristabilimento della vita come la conoscevamo. Non c'è altra alternativa. Per quanto mi riguarda il timeout scade il prossimo anno, non oltre.


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che per il 99% di quelli che sono contrari al vaccino la soluzione è proprio non fare nulla, non è una battuta denigratoria la mia, è proprio così .



i contrari non so, 
però ci sono tanti dubbiosi.


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> No Gabri, il punto non è questo.
> Ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, ma è la divulgazione di fesserie ad essere pericolosa.
> Purtroppo la maggior parte delle persone non è in grado di recuperare le informazioni da fonti attendibili, perchè Internet oggi è diventata una giungla ed è davvero difficile filtrare le nozioni che ti arrivano.
> E in un attimo una notizia buttata lì, viene trita e ritrita fino a diventare una bufala clamorosa che però condiziona migliaia di persone, e questo non va bene.
> ...


Tutto ciò che viene trattato in laboratorio ed è frutto di sperimentazione è semplicemente veleno, IMO, ma questa è una piccola parte di tutta questa faccenda, perché ciò che c'è dietro questo virus da laboratorio è l'esplosione della scienza, è la ricerca continua di poter controllare la natura, i virus, di poterla rendere più letale, più arma, è qualcosa di diabolico e pericoloso, perché i finanziamenti per la ricerca sono di origine globale, tutti noi abbiano finanziato la ricerca e la distruzione di essa per mano di.. beh di chi avrebbe beneficiato di una bella pandemia lobotomizzante, perché la case farmaceutiche devono vendere ma chi invece dice all'Italietta di passare al green fa qualcosa di ancora peggiore perché di fatto rende schiavi non solo i paesi ma pure i suoi cittadini.
Una persona per essere controllata deve sentirsi: NEL GIUSTO, SANA, SALVA e "LIBERA a PATTO DI", qui abbiamo fatto l'en plein totale perché adesso chi è vaccinato è nel giusto e ha barattato una finta libertà per interessi di chi è ormai inarrivabile e intoccabile.
Poco male, anzi, gli scontri sui vaccini sono una cosa bellissima e necessaria, perché adesso abbiamo una parte che è nel giusto e il nuovo nemico mondiale, i no vax, i ribelli, in questo clima qui verrà tolta ancora più libertà e dal momento che la nuova normalità diventerà sempre più normalità credo non si tornerà più indietro, non so quando finirà tutto o si farà finta di esserne usciti ma di sicuro chi ci vuole mangiare ha ancora fame, del resto questa grande occasione che si è venuta a creare non parte dal 2019 ma da molto prima ed era una normale conseguenza di quello che deve essere il controllo su chi è possibile controllare, l'occidente, chi vive nel benessere e può scegliere (ancora per poco), tutto questo per non pensare a qualcosa di molto peggiore che capiterà quando quel mlrd di persone che si aggiunge ogni 12 anni su questa terra disastrata e artificiale sarà un mlrd composto da un buon 80% di persone nate povere.
Ma di questo non ne parla mai nessuno? ah no, noi stiamo ancora pensando ai contagi, ma è ovvio, siamo nel giusto e valutiamo il tutto come se fossimo in punizione prima del liberi tutti, è la mentalità occidentale, inclusiva, ciò che porterà l'occidente alla rovina non saranno i virus ma quelle persone nate povere che verranno da noi, non sarà facile gestirsi e questi asini ci stanno provando a suon di virus e menghiate, dando da mangiare alle multinazionali finché possono e giocando con la salute delle persone, con i loro diritti, doveri, è un mondo destinato al peggio e il virus è solo il primo passo verso quella che sarà la nuova normalità, virus, gente lobotomizzata , cancel culture, cancellamento dei confini, delle culture, della tradizione, dei diritti civili e di scelta, della storia, diventeremo tutti dei cittadini sanitari, dei pazienti, che prima di dire ahi dovranno chiedere il permesso, questo è il vero virus e purtroppo difficilmente si tornerà indietro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Agosto 2021)

Fatto ieri la seconda dose alle 12 e 30. Alle 14 e 30 ero in palestra, circa 2 ore di allenamento, poi alle 22 ero a fare il turno di notte.... Non ho avuto nessun problema, se non un piccolo mal di braccio che oggi è già calato. 

All'incirca mi è capitata la stessa cosa con la prima dose. Ho fatto pfizer. 
Lo dico per dover di cronaca.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> I vaccini hanno degli effetti collaterali ormai accertati (miocarditi) e ammessi dagli stessi produttori


E quindi? Hai per caso mai letto i bugiardini dei farmaci che hai assunto?


----------



## Canonista (5 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fatto ieri la seconda dose alle 12 e 30. Alle 14 e 30 ero in palestra, circa 2 ore di allenamento, poi alle 22 ero a fare il turno di notte.... Non ho avuto nessun problema, se non un piccolo mal di braccio che oggi è già calato.
> 
> All'incirca mi è capitata la stessa cosa con la prima dose. Ho fatto pfizer.
> Lo dico per dover di cronaca.


Eh no ma tanto su milioni di persone che l'hanno fatto e stanno benone, fanno cronaca soltanto i 7 casi di morte (in Italia).
La tua esperienza qui non conta.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fatto ieri la seconda dose alle 12 e 30. Alle 14 e 30 ero in palestra, circa 2 ore di allenamento, poi alle 22 ero a fare il turno di notte.... Non ho avuto nessun problema, se non un piccolo mal di braccio che oggi è già calato.
> 
> All'incirca mi è capitata la stessa cosa con la prima dose. Ho fatto pfizer.
> Lo dico per dover di cronaca.


uguale, fatto ieri alle 12, reduce da una sbronza abbastanza potente peraltro. Nessun problema, a parte la dolenzia al braccio e un leggero rincoglionimento.


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> E quindi? Hai per caso mai letto i bugiardini dei farmaci che hai assunto?


GLi effetti collaterali dei farmaci sono tutti conosciuti, quindi quando li prendi conosci qual è rischio. Quelli dei vaccini sono ancora in parte sconosciuti.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> GLi effetti collaterali dei farmaci sono tutti conosciuti, quindi quando li prendi conosci qual è rischio. Quelli dei vaccini sono ancora in parte sconosciuti.


Secondo te come li hanno trovati gli effetti collaterali dei farmaci ad ora conosciuti?

P.s. si parla di possibili collegamenti a rarissimi casi di miocardite e pericardite, con decorso benigno.


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Secondo te come li hanno trovati gli effetti collaterali dei farmaci ad ora conosciuti?
> 
> P.s. si parla di possibili collegamenti a rarissimi casi di miocardite e pericardite, con decorso benigno.


Frega una mazza di cosa si parla. Io guardo ciò che mi circonda. L'ex ragazza di un mio amico ha iniziato ad avere problemi di vista a partire da pochi giorni dopo la seconda dose, prima stava benissimo, non portava nemmeno gli occhiali. Il dottore non gli ha prospettato nulla di buono, per usare un eufemismo. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Frega una mazza di cosa si parla. Io guardo ciò che mi circonda. L'ex ragazza di un mio amico ha iniziato ad avere problemi di vista a partire da pochi giorni dopo la seconda dose, prima stava benissimo, non portava nemmeno gli occhiali. Il dottore non gli ha prospettato nulla di buono, per usare un eufemismo. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa. Una persona che conosco per lavoro ha cominciato ad avere problemi di vista, da un momento all'altro. dopo un serie di analisi ha scoperto di avere un problema abbastanza serio. 
Era il 2017.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa. Una persona che conosco per lavoro ha cominciato ad avere problemi di vista, da un momento all'altro. dopo un serie di analisi ha scoperto di avere un problema abbastanza serio.
> Era il 2017.


Eh be' certo, due giorni dopo il vaccino, all'improvviso e senza nessun preavviso, ma non dipende dal vaccino. Come no. E magari neanche le miocarditi, che sono state ammesse persino dalle case farmaceutiche. E magari neanche i casi di cecità segnalati dal governo britannico dopo il vaccino. Non ti rendi conto che atteggiamenti negazionisti come questo fanno più danni della grandine. Contenti voi.


----------



## Manue (6 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa. Una persona che conosco per lavoro ha cominciato ad avere problemi di vista, da un momento all'altro. dopo un serie di analisi ha scoperto di avere un problema abbastanza serio.
> Era il 2017.



Secondo me Kim Jun Young ti darebbe l'onorificenza come suddito esemplare.
Top


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Frega una mazza di cosa si parla. Io guardo ciò che mi circonda. L'ex ragazza di un mio amico ha iniziato ad avere problemi di vista a partire da pochi giorni dopo la seconda dose, prima stava benissimo, non portava nemmeno gli occhiali. Il dottore non gli ha prospettato nulla di buono, per usare un eufemismo. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


pure io conosco un amico di mio cugino di secondo grado che una volta ha fatto 6 al superenalotto


----------



## Cantastorie (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Eh be' certo, due giorni dopo il vaccino, all'improvviso e senza nessun preavviso, ma non dipende dal vaccino. Come no. E magari neanche le miocarditi, che sono state ammesse persino dalle case farmaceutiche. E magari neanche i casi di cecità segnalati dal governo britannico dopo il vaccino. Non ti rendi conto che atteggiamenti negazionisti come questo fanno più danni della grandine. Contenti voi.


Vedi quanto scritto più su, perché non è che hai portato nuovi argomenti a quanto ti ho risposto.
comunque te la faccio brevissima anche perchè so che se uno non vuol sentire ragioni è inutile continuare a provare.
Ci sono apposite agenzie ed enti che monitorano gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, segnano tutti i casi avvenuti post vaccinazione e li tengono come possibili effetti collaterali anche prima di verificarli (cosa che fanno un po' per volta).
su quasi 66 milioni di dosi somministrate la percentuale di casi gravi è del 0,01536% e per "gravi" si intende da sintomi influenzali in su.
Non ancora verificati eh


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vedi quanto scritto più su, perché non è che hai portato nuovi argomenti a quanto ti ho risposto.
> comunque te la faccio brevissima anche perchè so che se uno non vuol sentire ragioni è inutile continuare a provare.
> Ci sono apposite agenzie ed enti che monitorano gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, segnano tutti i casi avvenuti post vaccinazione e li tengono come possibili effetti collaterali anche prima di verificarli (cosa che fanno un po' per volta).
> su quasi 66 milioni di dosi somministrate la percentuale di casi gravi è del 0,01536% e per "gravi" si intende da sintomi influenzali in su.
> Non ancora verificati eh


Sì, peccato che si tratti di sorveglianza passiva, i casi sono molti di più. E comunque vale più l'esperienza personale di qualunque "supposto" ente terzo, ammesso ve ne possa essere uno. A meno che non dica sciocchezze anche l'oculista che sta cercando di curarla. Ormai non si crede più neanche ai medici, a meno che non siano il Burioni della situazione.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> pure io conosco un amico di mio cugino di secondo grado che una volta ha fatto 6 al superenalotto


Appunto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Appunto.


vedi alla voce "fallacia aneddotica".


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vedi alla voce "fallacia aneddotica".


Vedi alla voce "vaccinismo messianico". Popper ti fa un baffo, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vedi alla voce "vaccinismo messianico". Popper ti fa un baffo, non c'è che dire.


citare Popper totalmente a caso non conferirà validità alla fallacia argomentativa.

la mia posizione sui vaccini l'ho espressa in altri topic, e non mi pare fondamentalista. Buon proseguimento.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> citare Popper totalmente a caso non conferirà validità alla fallacia argomentativa.
> 
> la mia posizione sui vaccini l'ho espressa in altri topic, e non mi pare fondamentalista. Buon proseguimento.


A caso? Come no, totalmente proprio. Comunque mi riferivo non all'epistemologo, ma a John Popper dei Blues Traveler. Trova tu il nesso. Divertiti.

Ah, neanche la mia posizione è fondamentalista, visto che mi sono addirittura prenotato per il vaccino, e visto che sono stati i medici del centro vaccinale a rimandarmi indietro perchè avevo / ho una marea di anticorpi naturali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vedi alla voce "vaccinismo messianico". Popper ti fa un baffo, non c'è che dire.


quello di 3 uomini e una gamba? esiste davvero?


----------



## Cantastorie (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì, peccato che si tratti di sorveglianza passiva, i casi sono molti di più. E comunque vale più l'esperienza personale di qualunque "supposto" ente terzo, ammesso ve ne possa essere uno.



come dicevo più su la chiudo qui, perchè con queste argomentazioni vale tutto: 
io ad esempio per esperienza personale il vaccino al limite ti fa venire mal di testa o la febbre, perchè tra tutti i miei conoscenti vaccinati questo è stato il massimo che è capitato

tuttavia ho ben presente che per vari motivi (ad esempio: allergie non conosciute, patologie preesistenti non riscontrate, errori di conservazione, ecc.) ci possono essere reazioni gravi, fortunatamente la medicina si è evoluta nel tempo e può creare vaccini in fretta (perchè sanno cosa stanno mettendo dentro eh, non è che ci sono dei simil-stregoni che buttano ingredienti a caso in un calderone) e comunque può monitorare la cosa e intervenire in caso ci siano problemi.

con questo chiudo e ti auguro buona giornata e buon proseguimento.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> come dicevo più su la chiudo qui, perchè con queste argomentazioni vale tutto:
> io ad esempio per esperienza personale il vaccino al limite ti fa venire mal di testa o la febbre, perchè tra tutti i miei conoscenti vaccinati questo è stato il massimo che è capitato
> 
> t*uttavia ho ben presente che per vari motivi (ad esempio: allergie non conosciute, patologie preesistenti non riscontrate, errori di conservazione, ecc.) ci possono essere reazioni gravi*, fortunatamente la medicina si è evoluta nel tempo e può creare vaccini in fretta (perchè sanno cosa stanno mettendo dentro eh, non è che ci sono dei simil-stregoni che buttano ingredienti a caso in un calderone) e comunque può monitorare la cosa e intervenire in caso ci siano problemi.
> ...


E ci voleva tanto a dirlo? Per il resto posso concordare con quanto hai scritto. Buon proseguimento anche a te.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ci sono apposite agenzie ed enti che monitorano gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, segnano tutti i casi avvenuti post vaccinazione e li tengono come possibili effetti collaterali anche prima di verificarli (cosa che fanno un po' per volta).
> *su quasi 66 milioni di dosi somministrate la percentuale di casi gravi è del 0,01536% e per "gravi" si intende da sintomi influenzali in su.*


ehehehe certo certo,annoteranno sicuramente tutti i casi di reazioni avverse 
L'avevo già scritto qui qualche mese fa,mia cugina quarantenne subito dopo il vaccino (per la cronaca non il tanto bistrattato astrazeneca,ma pfizer) è stata molto male. Dopo qualche giorno in cui stava cedendo fisicamente,si è recata al pronto soccorso : trombosi al cervello,è stata praticamente salvata per una questione di ore.

Per i medici doveva semplicemente capitare,non c'era alcuna correlazione con il vaccino,solo tanta...coincidenza...

E chissà quanti casi simili di reazioni avverse sono capitati,casi minimizzati dai medici e non segnalati a chi di dovere.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ehehehe certo certo,annoteranno sicuramente tutti i casi di reazioni avverse
> L'avevo già scritto qui qualche mese fa,mia cugina quarantenne subito dopo il vaccino (per la cronaca non il tanto bistrattato astrazeneca,ma pfizer) è stata molto male. Dopo qualche giorno in cui stava cedendo fisicamente,si è recata al pronto soccorso : trombosi al cervello,è stata praticamente salvata per una questione di ore.
> 
> Per i medici doveva semplicemente capitare,non c'era alcuna correlazione con il vaccino,solo tanta...coincidenza...
> ...


Vedi, è questa la cosa che mi fa imbestialire: ci sono centinaia di casi riguardanti reazioni avverse avvenute pochi giorni dopo il vaccino e secondo loro non c'è MAI ALCUNA CORRELAZIONE. MAI. Ora, io posso capire se il problema si verificasse, chessò, tre/sei/nove mesi dopo il vaccino, e allora ok, difficile stabilire una qualche correlazione. Ma parliamo di miocarditi o altre problematiche, in persone sane, che accadono pochi giorni dopo il vaccino. Pochi giorni, se non addirittura dopo qualche ora. Dire che si tratta solo di casualità significa sbeffeggiare il Rasoio di Occam.


----------



## Manue (6 Agosto 2021)

Il tema è che le reazioni avverse ci sono,
questo però non può essere un disincentivo alla vaccinazione poiché ad oggi, allo stato attuale,
è l'unica arma celere che sta contrastando il virus impedendo lo stress degli ospedali.

Si guardano i numeri e funzionano.

Sicuramente però non si può non accettare, sempre secondo me, la paura e la preoccupazione di chi decide di vaccinarsi, e non si può non argomentare fatti e casi di persone che post vaccino hanno subito una situazione mai capitata prima, è superficiale etichettarla come pura casualità che cmq sarebbe accaduta.
E' corretto fare le indagini al fine di avere la certezza delle cause di reazione importante, senza incolpare al 100% il vaccino, ma neanche senza escluderlo al 100%, prima che sia fatta l'autopsia.
Poi ognuno personalizza la propria visione,
io ad esempio credo che, riferito a questo caso, la produzione di questo vaccino sia stata forzata anche dal capitalismo, ossia che il tempo sia stato anticipato sì per fronteggiare il virus, ma anche per pressioni economiche, corse Usa vs Russia, vs Cina ecc ecc... corsa ad accaparrarsi il monopolio mondiale della vaccinazione.
Non a caso abbiamo vissuto un periodo nero per le tante reazioni avverse causa Astra,
disegnando Pfitzer come unico vaccino sereno, quando poi si scopre che anche l'americano provoca reazioni avverse, che interessano un organo importante come il cuore...
a me purtroppo viene impossibile negare l'esistenza di interessi, che non vuol dire assolutamente complotti.
Gli interessi che non ti permettono di denunciare apertamente TUTTE le VERE reazioni che questo vaccino può causare...

Mi chiedo come si faccia però, metaforizzando,
a credere ciecamente e giustamente negli interessi che girando intorno al nostro calcio, tanto da accusare (giustamente!) la Juventus di essere la mafia del nostro calcio, ma non porsi il dubbio che questa situazione sia estesa a livello mondiale, dove girano i soldi.

Sono punti di vista,
è brutto però sentirsi etichettati come novax poiché uno si pone dei dubbi... ma amen, ognuno ha la propria vita e le proprie idee.

Nel mio piccolo, se questo pass sarà sempre più predominante nella mia quotidianità,
mi vaccinerò... avrei preferito che lo Stato lo rendesse obbligatorio così da assumersi eventuali responsabilità di reazioni negative, ma così non è..
chiaro è che non credo che subirò una reazione avversa, ma non lo escludo neanche al 100%....


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il tema è che le reazioni avverse ci sono,
> questo però non può essere un disincentivarsi a vaccinare poiché ad oggi, allo stato attuale,
> è l'unica arma celere che sta contrastando il virus impedendo lo stress degli ospedali.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ehehehe certo certo,annoteranno sicuramente tutti i casi di reazioni avverse





rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vedi, è questa la cosa che mi fa imbestialire: ci sono centinaia di casi riguardanti reazioni avverse avvenute pochi giorni dopo il vaccino e secondo loro non c'è MAI ALCUNA CORRELAZIONE. MAI. Ora, io posso capire se il problema si verificasse, chessò, tre/sei/nove mesi dopo il vaccino, e allora ok, difficile stabilire una qualche correlazione. Ma parliamo di miocarditi o altre problematiche, in persone sane, che accadono pochi giorni dopo il vaccino. Pochi giorni, se non addirittura dopo qualche ora. Dire che si tratta solo di casualità significa sbeffeggiare il Rasoio di Occam.





Manue ha scritto:


> Il tema è che le reazioni avverse ci sono,
> questo però non può essere un disincentivo alla vaccinazione poiché ad oggi, allo stato attuale,
> è l'unica arma celere che sta contrastando il virus impedendo lo stress degli ospedali.



Purtroppo, la gente non capisce che non si sta facendo il tifo CONTRO il vaccino. E temo non lo capirà mai, visto che l'argomento va avanti da sempre.

Quello che si fa è evidenziare come è nata e si sviluppa la faccenda, che ha parecchi lati oscuri, e i suoi effetti collaterali che non mi sembrano andare sistematicamente a buon fine.

Di questi lati oscuri, alcuni sono comprensibili, altri meno.

Si evidenziano, punto e basta. E lo si fa perché da due anni piovono dal cielo robe assurde, a partire da un vairus pandemico accompagnato da movimenti planetari di propaganda e condotte a dir poco discutibili di governi, enti transnazionali e movimenti ideologici.

Tutti noi subiamo questa cosa. Per quanto mi riguarda, mi sono scocciato di subire e sentirmi anche accusato dai miei stessi fratelli di essere un sovversivo, solo perché vorrei fare chiarezza in una questione che ci sta stroncando l'esistenza. Se il vaccino è utile lo si fa, ma fino a due anni fa stavamo tutti tranquilli, mentre ora ci dobbiamo iniettare roba che probabilmente non è interamente stabile, mentre in tanti ci marciano sopra, non si sa con quanta buona fede.

Poi sento gente ammettere candidamente che non è cambiato niente, vive all'incirca nella solita maniera ed accetta tutto ciò. Beh, non siamo tutti uguali, e quindi non venite a forzare il mio comportamento e le mie reazioni solo perché non avete la necessità/voglia/coraggio di reagire. Chi non si fa sentire e subisce imperterrito, è destinato a soccombere a lungo andare, a meno che non ci sia Gesù Cristo da quell'altra parte.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, la gente non capisce che non si sta facendo il tifo CONTRO il vaccino. E temo non lo capirà mai, visto che l'argomento va avanti da sempre.
> 
> Quello che si fa è evidenziare come è nata e si sviluppa la faccenda, che ha parecchi lati oscuri, e i suoi effetti collaterali che non mi sembrano andare sistematicamente a buon fine.
> 
> ...


Hai toccato un punto NODALE. La mia generazione (sono del 1977) ha lottato e ha perso. Ma almeno ha lottato. Le generazioni successive non ci hanno manco provato e non ci provano neanche. Sono ormai rassegnate. Intimamente rassegnate da non rendersene conto. Talmente rassegnate da accettare qualunque cosa venga da chi manovra le leve pur di evitare qualunque dissonanza cognitiva. Gli hanno tolto tutti i diritti sul lavoro ma non se ne fregano. La vedono come qualcosa di inevitabile. Li costringono ad emigrare per lavorare? "Eh, non si può fare altrimenti", dicono. Se ne accorgeranno quando gli toglieranno tutto, e sono a buon punto. Ora, io sono un liberale ma da ragazzo avevo una visione marxista, materialista, per questo sono abituato a vedere le criticità, ad analizzare le fallacie del sistema, a non bermi qualunque cosa piova dall'altro. Purtroppo questa cosa non vale più: anche se fai una critica dal punto di vista marxista o post-strutturalista vieni comunque derubricato a complottista. Penso che parecchie persone dovrebbero riprendere i libri in mano.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Hai toccato un punto NODALE. La mia generazione (sono del 1977) ha lottato e ha perso. Ma almeno ha lottato. Le generazioni successive non ci hanno manco provato e non ci provano neanche. Sono ormai rassegnate. Intimamente rassegnate da non rendersene conto. Talmente rassegnate da accettare qualunque cosa venga da chi manovra le leve pur di evitare qualunque dissonanza cognitiva. Gli hanno tolto tutti i diritti sul lavoro ma non se ne fregano. La vedono come qualcosa di inevitabile. Li costringono ad emigrare per lavorare? "Eh, non si può fare altrimenti", dicono. Se ne accorgeranno quando gli toglieranno tutto, e sono a buon punto. Ora, io sono un liberale ma da ragazzo avevo una visione marxista, materialista, per questo sono abituato a vedere le criticità, ad analizzare le fallacie del sistema, a non bermi qualunque cosa piova dall'altro. Purtroppo questa cosa non vale più: anche se fai una critica dal punto di vista marxista o post-strutturalista vieni comunque derubricato a complottista. Penso che parecchie persone dovrebbero riprendere i libri in mano.



A chi lo dici, amico, purtroppo all'incirca faccio parte di quella generazione (i grandi "boomers" tanto denigrati dai giovani filosofi progressisti odierni).

Permettetemi un piccolo, ma agghiacciante, OT, riguardo il discorso dei diritti sul lavoro.

E' invalsa da tempo la pessima abitudine, almeno dalle mie parti ma credo in generale, di sentirsi chiedere la busta paga quando fai un colloquio di lavoro. Beh, prima non esisteva.

Le aziende, piccole o grandi, nemmeno guardano le tue capacità concrete, la richiedono "perché serve per calibrare e verificare le tue doti", come se ti stessero facendo un piacere. Questo modo di fare criminoso ormai è diventato comune, e non va bene per niente. Alla fine della storia, le aziende conoscono tutto di te e ti fanno i conti in tasca, e manco a dirlo ti fanno proposte al ribasso o poco ci manca. Spesso neanche ti rispondono, l'unico interesse è sapere perfettamente la retribuzione media delle persone e usarla in modo strumentale. Ormai hanno fatto cartello e devi subire.

L'altro giorno ho avuto contatti con una azienda, e dopo una e-mail informale, boom, ecco come da copione la richiesta della busta paga, senza neanche avermi visto in faccia. Ovviamente ho risposto che non ero disponibile a rendere pubblica la mia posizione, così, alla canzo di cane, e ho scritto che mi aspettavo una offerta orientativa, serena ed onesta, basata sul mio curriculum e le mie capacità.

Magari mi potrebbe andare bene anche una riduzione di stipendio in cambio di una nuova avventura. Che ne sapete? Ma mica glielo vorrai dire esplicitamente, no? Voi fatemi una offerta, io valuto e ne discutiamo.

Tu li hai mica risentiti per caso? Maledetti.

Ma la gente si straccia le vesti per questo nuovo modello di società. Prima vivevamo nelle caverne, hai capito. Adesso invece siamo evoluti, abbiamo social, netflix, vairus e rappers intellettuali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Hai toccato un punto NODALE. La mia generazione (sono del 1977) ha lottato e ha perso. Ma almeno ha lottato. Le generazioni successive non ci hanno manco provato e non ci provano neanche. Sono ormai rassegnate. Intimamente rassegnate da non rendersene conto. Talmente rassegnate da accettare qualunque cosa venga da chi manovra le leve pur di evitare qualunque dissonanza cognitiva. Gli hanno tolto tutti i diritti sul lavoro ma non se ne fregano. La vedono come qualcosa di inevitabile. Li costringono ad emigrare per lavorare? "Eh, non si può fare altrimenti", dicono. Se ne accorgeranno quando gli toglieranno tutto, e sono a buon punto. Ora, io sono un liberale ma da ragazzo avevo una visione marxista, materialista, per questo sono abituato a vedere le criticità, ad analizzare le fallacie del sistema, a non bermi qualunque cosa piova dall'altro. Purtroppo questa cosa non vale più: anche se fai una critica dal punto di vista marxista o post-strutturalista vieni comunque derubricato a complottista. Penso che parecchie persone dovrebbero riprendere i libri in mano.


il fatto che ci han tolto parecchi diritti è vero ma la gente se ne è accorta solo quando gli han tolto l'aperitivo.
e adesso invece di protestare per cose sacrosante protestano per un vaccino che per fortuna che c'è.
bisogna chiarirle certe cose. qui leggo una gran confusione di idee e gente che si scanna avendo a volte entrambi ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il fatto che ci han tolto parecchi diritti è vero ma la gente se ne è accorta solo quando gli han tolto l'aperitivo.
> e adesso invece di protestare per cose sacrosante protestano per un vaccino che per fortuna che c'è.
> bisogna chiarirle certe cose. qui leggo una gran confusione di idee e gente che si scanna avendo a volte entrambi ragione.



E purtroppo codesta è una cosa che è stata sottolineata alla nausea, da tanti, e fin da subito.

Ed è forse l'unico argomento che si vorrebbe analizzare.

Ma per me è ormai tempo perso, vedo che il messaggio non passa. Si preferisce andare direttamente alla guerra tra poveri, forse perché non richiede sforzi mentali e basta parlare ripetendo quello che c'è scritto sull'agenda.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il fatto che ci han tolto parecchi diritti è vero ma la gente se ne è accorta solo quando gli han tolto l'aperitivo.
> e adesso invece di protestare per cose sacrosante protestano per un vaccino che per fortuna che c'è.
> bisogna chiarirle certe cose. qui leggo una gran confusione di idee e gente che si scanna avendo a volte entrambi ragione.


Concordo, però.... La comunicazione dovrebbe essere chiara e limpida, cosa che non è. I vaccini evitano conseguenze gravi, non sempre ma nella quasi totalità dei casi sì, siamo d'accordo no? La cosa viene sottolineate e risottolineata fino allo sfinimento. Ti risulta ci sia stata una comunicazione altrettanto chiara sugli effetti collaterali del vaccino? Sulle controindicazioni che sono indicate quando si firma il modulo? E poi, e lo dico perchè mi tocca personalmente, perchè vaccinare i guariti? Galli, e non solo Galli, sostiene che vaccinare i guariti, che hanno anticorpi naturali che sono più forti di quelli del vaccino, è non solo inutile ma potrebbe essere addirittura pericoloso. E inoltre le reinfezioni sono infinitesime. Ti risulta che i giornalisti abbiano sottolineato la cosa? Che il governo si sia preoccupato dei guariti? Macchè, avanti a tappeto: vaccinatevi tutti come bestie, e se avete già una marea di anticorpi naturali chissenè. È la sproporzione nella comunicazione a indurre il sospetto, oltre al fatto che i fanatici del vaccino hanno la bava alla bocca, cosa che impedisce qualunque confronto civile.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo codesta è una cosa che è stata sottolineata alla nausea, da tanti, e fin da subito.
> 
> Ed è forse l'unico argomento che si vorrebbe analizzare.
> 
> Ma per me è ormai tempo perso, vedo che il messaggio non passa. Si preferisce andare direttamente alla guerra tra poveri, forse perché non richiede sforzi mentali e basta parlare ripetendo quello che c'è scritto sull'agenda.


Dividi et impera amico mio, è quello che hanno sempre fatto.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Frega una mazza di cosa si parla. Io guardo ciò che mi circonda.





rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì, peccato che si tratti di sorveglianza passiva, i casi sono molti di più. E comunque vale più l'esperienza personale di qualunque "supposto" ente terzo



Dopo avere letto questi 2 passaggi penso che si poteva pure chiudere la discussione.
Non ha neppure senso parlare con qualcuno che dice queste cose, con tutto il rispetto.
Il mondo non funziona per fortuna sul esperienza personale, ma su scienza e matematica... e in questo caso la fa da padrone la statistica.

Parlare del fatto che un tuo amico ha avuto problemi ha rilevanza zero. Così come se avessi scritto che un tuo amico non ha avuto nulla.

L'importante qui in una discussione sul vaccino e solo un calcolo di rischi/benefici.

Nient'altro. Ed e così per qualsiasi farmaco.

Ripeto. Anche se fosse stato il vaccino a rendere la tua amica cieca (spero proprio di no per lei) attualmente i dati sono NETTAMENTE a favore
Per una persona che rischia problemi agli occhi, io vaccino ne salva migliaia.

Ah, comunque te lo devo dire che il vaccino in questo caso forse non e nemmeno il colpevole del problema.

Ogni giorno ci sono uomini e donne anche giovani che hanno problemi di ogni tipo.
Per la legge dei grandi numeri (e si, si parla ancora di statistiche) e logico che qualcosa possa succedere il giorno stesso della vaccinazione... 

E non e e nemmeno difficile da calcolare la percentuale di possibilità che uno abbia problemi di cuore o di trombosi nelle 48 ore successive alla vaccinazione.

In Italia ci sono annualmente sui 65.000 casi di trombosi. 
Ora una persona che "doveva" avere una trombosi quest'anno aveva 1 possibilità su 365 che succeda proprio nel giorno della vaccinazione. E se estendiamo al fatto che possa succedere anche 2 giorni dopo ha 3 possibilità su 365 ovvero quasi 1/100.

Questa statistica su 65.000 trombosi a l'anno fa che statisticamente ci sono sui 650 casi di trombosi nei 3 giorni della vaccinazione in Italia in un anno (se si vaccinassero tutti gli abitanti).
Ovvio che non tutti quelli che dovevano fare la trombosi si sono vaccinati quindi le cifre si abbassano.

In meno di 2 minuti ho smontato la stragrande maggioranza delle "motivazioni" di chi non si vuole vaccinare.

Ora non conosco le cifre sui problemi agli occhi.

Devi capire che in questo caso ci vuole una correlazione vera. 
Se no e come dire che non voglio bere la coca cola perché il marito di una mia amica e morto 2 ore dopo avere bevuto un bicchiere di coca cola.

e vero che le cose sono successe in quel ordine, ma non c'è mica AUTOMATICAMENTE correlazione tra i 2 fatti.

I Giornalisti che scrivono queste cose in prima pagina andrebbero radiati. La cosa giusta da fare e scrivere in prima pagina i fatti quando sono acclarati dal autopsia.


----------



## Manue (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Concordo, però.... La comunicazione dovrebbe essere chiara e limpida, cosa che non è. I vaccini evitano conseguenze gravi, non sempre ma nella quasi totalità dei casi sì, siamo d'accordo no? La cosa viene sottolineate e risottolineata fino allo sfinimento. Ti risulta ci sia stata una comunicazione altrettanto chiara sugli effetti collaterali del vaccino? Sulle controindicazioni che sono indicate quando si firma il modulo? E poi, e lo dico perchè mi tocca personalmente, perchè vaccinare i guariti. Galli, e non solo Galli, sostiene che vaccinare i guariti, che hanno anticorpi naturali che sono più forti di quelli del vaccino, è non solo inutile ma potrebbe essere addirittura pericoloso. Ti risulta che i giornalisti abbiano sottolineato la cosa? Che il governos i sia preoccupato dei guariti? Macchè, avanti a tappeto: vaccinatevi tutti come bestie, e se avete già una marea di anticorpi naturali chissenè. È la sproporzione nella comunicazione a indurre il sospetto, oltre al fatto che i fanatici del vaccino hanno la bava alla bocca, cosa che impedisce qualunque confronto civile.



Questo è il punto, la comunicazione.

Qui non si vuole fare una guerra tra fazioni, abbiamo l'opportunità attraverso questo canale, oltre che di argomentare sulla condivisa fede rossonera, di diffondere tutte le informazioni a cui non si ha accesso tramite i più diffusi canali di informazione.
L'intento non è quello di demonizzare il vaccino, ma secondo me è importante che tutti noi, in un periodo unico per le nostre generazioni, veniamo a conoscenza di tutto ciò che sta accadendo.
Poi se uno è interessato o meno, son scelte personali.

Questo continuo scontrarsi è inutile, non serve a niente, oltretutto illegittimo, dal momento che ricordiamo, il vaccino non è obbligatorio.

Se una persona si informa a 360°, ci sta che si fa venire dei dubbi, se legge cose tipo questa 





da parte di uno che riempi i salotti tv, come fa a non farsi venire dei dubbi ?

Oppure legge tweet ufficali tipo questo:





come fa a non porsi la domanda, 
"beh se non è ancora autorizzato un motivo ci sarà, magari temporeggiamo un attimo"...


poi chiaro che si sceglie, 
ma è legittimo avere dei timori su questi sieri...

questo senza essere novax o complottisti, ma semplici cittadini


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Concordo, però.... La comunicazione dovrebbe essere chiara e limpida, cosa che non è. I vaccini evitano conseguenze gravi, non sempre ma nella quasi totalità dei casi sì, siamo d'accordo no? La cosa viene sottolineate e risottolineata fino allo sfinimento. *Ti risulta ci sia stata una comunicazione altrettanto chiara sugli effetti collaterali del vaccino? Sulle controindicazioni che sono indicate quando si firma il modulo?* E poi, e lo dico perchè mi tocca personalmente, perchè vaccinare i guariti. Galli, e non solo Galli, sostiene che vaccinare i guariti, che hanno anticorpi naturali che sono più forti di quelli del vaccino, è non solo inutile ma potrebbe essere addirittura pericoloso. Ti risulta che i giornalisti abbiano sottolineato la cosa? Che il governo si sia preoccupato dei guariti? Macchè, avanti a tappeto: vaccinatevi tutti come bestie, e se avete già una marea di anticorpi naturali chissenè. È la sproporzione nella comunicazione a indurre il sospetto, oltre al fatto che i fanatici del vaccino hannoi la bava alla bocca, cosa che impedisce qualunque confronto civile.


non lo so perchè non seguo TG o trasmissioni.

ma per me è giusto non porre l'accento sulle controindicazioni perchè sono probabilità infinitesime e comunque minori dei danni se ti becchi il covid a qualsiasi età.
pubblicizzarle significa "fidarsi" dell'ignoranza della gente che vede 10 morti su milioni e pensa sia pericoloso...
ti faccio un esempio... perchè la gente gioca al superenalotto? perchè pubblicizzano il fatto che se fai 6 diventi ricco. se dicono che le probabilità sono 1 su 1 miliardo alla gente non interessa, hanno quella probabilità e giocano. tutti lo sanno ma giocano.
così, quindi, non farebbero il vaccino. perchè c'è quella possibilità. il cervello non riesce a distinguere questo punto. sanno che rischi di più a fare un frontale contro un elicottero ma han paura.

no no i guariti non possono vaccinarsi per almeno 6 o 9 mesi ossia quando son calati gli anticorpi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Concordo, però.... La comunicazione dovrebbe essere chiara e limpida, cosa che non è. I vaccini evitano conseguenze gravi, non sempre ma nella quasi totalità dei casi sì, siamo d'accordo no? La cosa viene sottolineate e risottolineata fino allo sfinimento. Ti risulta ci sia stata una comunicazione altrettanto chiara sugli effetti collaterali del vaccino? Sulle controindicazioni che sono indicate quando si firma il modulo? E poi, e lo dico perchè mi tocca personalmente, perchè vaccinare i guariti? Galli, e non solo Galli, sostiene che vaccinare i guariti, che hanno anticorpi naturali che sono più forti di quelli del vaccino, è non solo inutile ma potrebbe essere addirittura pericoloso. E inoltre le reinfezioni sono infinitesime. Ti risulta che i giornalisti abbiano sottolineato la cosa? Che il governo si sia preoccupato dei guariti? Macchè, avanti a tappeto: vaccinatevi tutti come bestie, e se avete già una marea di anticorpi naturali chissenè. È la sproporzione nella comunicazione a indurre il sospetto, oltre al fatto che *i fanatici del vaccino hanno la bava alla bocca*, cosa che impedisce qualunque confronto civile.


lo si può dire tranquillamente anche degli antivax


----------



## Manue (6 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dopo avere letto questi 2 passaggi penso che si poteva pure chiudere la discussione.
> Non ha neppure senso parlare con qualcuno che dice queste cose, con tutto il rispetto.
> Il mondo non funziona per fortuna sul esperienza personale, ma su scienza e matematica... e in questo caso la fa da padrone la statistica.
> 
> ...



cosa che però non hai fatto tu,
perché hai riportato numeri e probabilità che scagionano il vaccino da ogni possibile causa di morte o problema post vaccinazione, e ne vai pure fiero da quanto scrivi "in meno di 2 minuti..."

Pretendi che i giornalisti debbano scrivere le cose solo dopo l'autopsia,
ma ti sei comportato esattamente come un giornalista che non aspetta l'autopsia.

Una cosa però è certa, la tua statistica ha senso, la matematica non è un'opinione,
ma non ha trovato riscontro con le trombosi di cui abbiamo notizia, poiché sono state attribuite al vaccino Astra Zeneca, tanto da sospenderne/limitarne l'uso.

E' questo l'atteggiamento che io non capisco,
se io dubito che sia stato il vaccino, dubito bada bene, tu vieni a proporre statistiche per smontare il mio dubbio...
bah


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> cosa che però non hai fatto tu,
> perché hai riportato numeri e probabilità che scagionano il vaccino da ogni possibile causa di morte o problema post vaccinazione, e ne vai pure fiero da quanto scrivi "in meno di 2 minuti..."
> 
> Pretendi che i giornalisti debbano scrivere le cose solo dopo l'autopsia,
> ...


Hai capito poco di quello che ho scritto.
Io ti ho mostrato che non e che tutto quello che succede 48 ore dopo il vaccino sia AUTOMATOCAMENTE colpa del vaccino.

MAI DETTO che non crei problemi veri.
Rileggi bene, soprattutto quando parlo di calcolo rischi/benefici.

Tutti i farmaci hanno rischi. Ma lì assumiamo perché i benefici sono NETTAMENTE maggiori.

I vaccini al 100% hanno effetti secondari. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno che me lo dicono. Anzi, se uno viene a dirmi che questi vaccini non hanno effetti secondari nemmeno ci parlo...

Quindi e POSSIBILE che il vaccino sia responsabile di trombosi.
Ma la percentuale (e sempre quella la cosa più importante) e ridicola.

E come se ti devi operare. Ci sono rischi. In rarissimi casi ci puoi rimanere secco anche se era un operazione banale.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dopo avere letto questi 2 passaggi penso che si poteva pure chiudere la discussione.
> Non ha neppure senso parlare con qualcuno che dice queste cose, con tutto il rispetto.
> Il mondo non funziona per fortuna sul esperienza personale, ma su scienza e matematica... e in questo caso la fa da padrone la statistica.
> 
> ...


Non hai smontato una beneamata cippa. Hai pronunciato una serie di post hoc ergo propter hoc che manco Monsieur De Lapalisse. Innanzitutto la statistica è una scienza fallibile o quantomeno ermeneutica. Basta vedere i paradossi innescati dal p-value. C'è una grossa fetta di eventi che non si possono controllare, e che in questo caso sono assimilabili agli effetti collaterali del vaccino. Certo che una fetta di trombi sarebbe comunque successa, ma quanti di questi trombi sono stati innescati da una variabile che al momento non si può controllare del tutto? Difficile dirlo. MA, se persone che ti sono intorno, in perfetta salute, poche ore dopo il vaccino cominciano a stare male, rasoio di occam vuole che la deduzione sia una e che sia intuitiva. Correlazioni vere? Altrochè se ce ne sono, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perchè Astrazeneca sia stato vietato per una certa fascia di età.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo so perchè non seguo TG o trasmissioni.
> 
> ma per me è giusto non porre l'accento sulle controindicazioni perchè sono probabilità infinitesime e comunque minori dei danni se ti becchi il covid a qualsiasi età.
> pubblicizzarle significa "fidarsi" dell'ignoranza della gente che vede 10 morti su milioni e pensa sia pericoloso...
> ...


Assolutamente. E però gli antivax, ai quali non mi ascrivo, non hanno una potenza comunicativa che copre il cento per cento del dibattito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto, la comunicazione.
> 
> Qui non si vuole fare una guerra tra fazioni, abbiamo l'opportunità attraverso questo canale, oltre che di argomentare sulla condivisa fede rossonera, di diffondere tutte le informazioni a cui non si ha accesso tramite i più diffusi canali di informazione.
> L'intento non è quello di demonizzare il vaccino, ma secondo me è importante che tutti noi, in un periodo unico per le nostre generazioni, veniamo a conoscenza di tutto ciò che sta accadendo.
> ...


I vaccini Pfizer e Moderna saranno autorizzati tramite procedura standard a breve, probabilmente già a Settembre. Lo ha comunicato la FDA.


----------



## Manue (6 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I vaccini Pfizer e Moderna saranno autorizzati tramite procedura standard a breve, probabilmente già a Settembre. Lo ha comunicato la FDA.


Esatto, 
a settembre... tu lo sai, 
ma quanti qui pensavano che questi vaccini fossero già autorizzati?

Quanti qui dentro sanno che Pfitzer sta sviluppando una versione del vaccino apposita contro la variante Delta, informazioni che si possono trovare in maniera rapida sul loro account twitter...

diffondere queste info, secondo me, ci sta.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo so perchè non seguo TG o trasmissioni.
> 
> ma per me è giusto non porre l'accento sulle controindicazioni perchè sono probabilità infinitesime e comunque minori dei danni se ti becchi il covid a qualsiasi età.
> pubblicizzarle significa "fidarsi" dell'ignoranza della gente che vede 10 morti su milioni e pensa sia pericoloso...
> ...


Ci sono guariti, come il sottoscritto, che hanno una marea di anticorpi naturali ben oltre i nove mesi dalla guarigione. Siccome i medici sconsigliano la vaccinazione e siccome il green pass si può ottenere solo entro i sei mesi dalla guarigione, mi spieghi come ottenere il green pass? Dovrei forse puntare una pistola alla tempia dei medici del centro vaccinale e obbligarli a vaccinarmi solo per ottenere il green pass? E poi: dovrei fregarmene dei medici e vaccinarmi comunque solo per ottenere il green pass? Cosa fa il governo per coprire questi buchi legislativi? Niente? E l'informazione? Meno di niente. Ma vi rendete conto che il governo ha addirittura sconsigliato i guariti di effettuare l'esame degli anticorpi naturali? Ma vi rendete conto o no che sono cose gravissime? Ma se a voi sta bene tutto, amen


----------



## Manue (6 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai capito poco di quello che ho scritto.
> Io ti ho mostrato che non e che tutto quello che succede 48 ore dopo il vaccino sia AUTOMATOCAMENTE colpa del vaccino.
> 
> MAI DETTO che non crei problemi veri.
> ...



Perfetto, 
quindi tu sei concorde nel dubitare che una morte post vaccino possa avere correlazione con l'iniezione, ma non si ha la certezza fino all'autopsia, e cmq se anche fosse è un rischio assunto poiché lo dicono in primis loro che ci sono possono essere degli effetti avversi.
Nonostante questo il vaccino, per statistica, rimane l'unica arma che abbiamo ad oggi contro il virus pertanto è un bene che ci siano ed è importante vaccinarsi.

Esattamente come la vedo io, 
solo che tu hai agito, io ancora no poiché posso permettermi, causa vita attuale, 
di non essere corso a vaccinarmi ma di attendere, dato che per la mia fascia d'età mi sarei potuto vaccinare a giugno/luglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ci sono guariti, come il sottoscritto, che hanno una marea di anticorpi naturali ben oltre i nove mesi dalla guarigione. Siccome i medici sconsigliano la vaccinazione e siccome il green pass si può ottenere solo entro i sei mesi dalla guarigione, mi spieghi come ottenere il green pass? Dovrei forse puntare una pistola alla tempia dei medici del centro vaccinale e obbligarli a vaccinarmi solo per ottenere il green pass? E poi: dovrei fregarmene dei medici e vaccinarmi comunque solo per ottenere il green pass? Cosa fa il governo per coprire questi buchi legislativi? Niente? E l'informazione? Meno di niente. Ma vi rendete conto che il governo ha addirittura sconsigliato i guariti di effettuare l'esame degli anticorpi naturali? Ma vi rendete conto o no che sono cose gravissime? Ma se a voi sta bene tutto, amen


certo che è grave, è una mancanza organizzativa. tu come fai a dire che hai ancora anticorpi, hai fatto il test?

io non so cosa dirti non son di certo un difensore del governo, li odio. hai ragione ma non ci puoi far niente. fossi in te aspetterei 2-3 mesi poi vedrei.
ma quello che dici tu non intacca il fatto che il vaccino sia utile ed oltremodo demonizzato.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che è grave, è una mancanza organizzativa. tu come fai a dire che hai ancora anticorpi, hai fatto il test?
> 
> io non so cosa dirti non son di certo un difensore del governo, li odio. hai ragione ma non ci puoi far niente. fossi in te aspetterei 2-3 mesi poi vedrei.
> ma quello che dici tu non intacca il fatto che il vaccino sia utile ed oltremodo demonizzato.


Be', certo che ho fatto il test. A dirti la verità lo faccio ogni 3 mesi. Quaranta euro a botta.

p.s. non credo sia una mancanza organizzativa. Come diceva Andreotti "a pensar male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si indovina"


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non hai smontato una beneamata cippa. Hai pronunciato una serie di post hoc ergo propter hoc che manco Monsieur De Lapalisse. Innanzitutto la statistica è una scienza fallibile o quantomeno ermeneutica. Basta vedere i paradossi innescati dal p-value. C'è una grossa fetta di eventi che non si possono controllare, e che in questo caso sono assimilabili agli effetti collaterali del vaccino. Certo che una fetta di trombi sarebbe comunque successa, ma quanti di questi trombi sono stati innescati da una variabile che al momento non si può controllare del tutto? Difficile dirlo. MA, se persone che ti sono intorno, in perfetta salute, poche ore dopo il vaccino cominciano a stare male, rasoio di occam vuole che la deduzione sia una e che sia intuitiva. Correlazioni vere? Altrochè se ce ne sono, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perchè Astrazeneca sia stato vietato per una certa fascia di età.


Avevo ragione a dire che non c'era bisogno di continuare la discussione.
Sbagliare perché non si sanno le cose non e un problema. Ma continuare a non volere capire quando ti è stato spiegato in modo molto semplice...
Va bene.
Buona fortuna nel tuo mondo dove quello che conta è quello che succede davanti a te.
Per fortuna il mondo continua a funzionare basandosi su scienza e matematica (in questo caso statistica).


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Be', certo che ho fatto il test. A dirti la verità lo faccio ogni 3 mesi. Quaranta euro a botta.
> 
> p.s. non credo sia una mancanza organizzativa. Come diceva Andreotti "*a pensar male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si indovina"*


io sono di quella parrocchia. effettivamente vendere più vaccini possibili è il loro obiettivo.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io sono di quella parrocchia. effettivamente *vendere più vaccini possibili è il loro obiettivo.*


Oh, ci siamo intesi. Detto che non sono no-vax e che mi sono presentato al centro vaccinale per farmi vaccinare, SPERO che sia solo quello che hai detto tu, cioè spingere alla vaccinazione per vendere più vaccini. La mia ipotesi, che spero io per primo non sia vera, è ben più agghiacciante. Mettiamo l'ipotesi che il novanta per cento della popolazione sia vaccinata. E mettiamo invece l'ipotesi che vi sia un cinquanta per cento di popolazione vaccinata e un cinquanta per cento di popolazione non vaccinata. Secondo te, nel caso i vaccini dovessero provocare effetti collaterali a lungo termine, quegli effetti sarebbe più facile correlarli ai vaccini nel primo o nel secondo caso? Ho paura (ma spero non sia così) che il loro obiettivo sia quello di spingere tutti alla vaccinazione per "svuotare" il gruppo di controllo dei non vaccinati, così da non rendere possibile correlare ai vaccini possibili effetti collaterali a lungo termine. RIPETO: SPERO DI SBAGLIARMI.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Oh, ci siamo intesi. Detto che non sono no-vax e che mi sono presentato al centro vaccinale per farmi vaccinare, SPERO che sia solo quello che hai detto tu, cioè spingere alla vaccinazione per vendere più vaccini. La mia ipotesi, che spero io per primo non sia vera, è ben più agghiacciante. Mettiamo l'ipotesi che il novanta per cento della popolazione sia vaccinata. E mettiamo invece l'ipotesi che vi sia un cinquanta per cento di popolazione vaccinata e un cinquanta per cento di popolazione non vaccinata. Secondo te, nel caso i vaccini dovessero provocare effetti collaterali a lungo termine, quegli effetti sarebbe più facile correlarli ai vaccini nel primo o nel secondo caso? Ho paura (ma spero non sia così) che il loro obiettivo sia quello di spingere tutti alla vaccinazione per "svuotare" il gruppo di controllo dei non vaccinati, così da non rendere possibile correlare ai vaccini possibili effetti collaterali a lungo termine. RIPETO: SPERO DI SBAGLIARMI.


lo escludo assolutamente, non vedo vantaggi nel voler far ammalare una nazione intera. si parlerebbe di far morire una specie o giù di li...
e poi chi lavora al loro posto?

l'obiettivo è commerciale per me. l'america vuol rientrare dalle spese e guadagnarci, noi ci appecoriamo e sottobanco arriva qualcosa.
funziona così.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo escludo assolutamente, non vedo vantaggi nel voler far ammalare una nazione intera. si parlerebbe di far morire una specie o giù di li...
> e poi chi lavora al loro posto?
> 
> l'obiettivo è commerciale per me. l'america vuol rientrare dalle spese e guadagnarci, noi ci appecoriamo e sottobanco arriva qualcosa.
> funziona così.


Ripeto, SPERO NON SIA COSi'. Ma l'obiettivo non sarebbe quello di far ammalare una nazione intera, figurarsi, manco io credo possano arrivare a quel livello di crimine, ma di costituire una specie manleva per le case farmaceutiche, che a quel punto sarebbero sollevate dalla responsabilità di eventuli effetti collaterali a lungo termine, non potendosi provare che quegli effetti collaterali dipendono dal vaccino.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo escludo assolutamente, non vedo vantaggi nel voler far ammalare una nazione intera. si parlerebbe di far morire una specie o giù di li...
> e poi chi lavora al loro posto?
> 
> l'obiettivo è commerciale per me. l'america vuol rientrare dalle spese e guadagnarci, noi ci appecoriamo e sottobanco arriva qualcosa.
> funziona così.



L'obiettivo primario non è far ammalare, nel senso di rendere malati gli esseri umani, ci sono ben altri sistemi, anche se sarebbero altamente più efficienti, ma ovviamente risulterebbero troppo espliciti. A me già mi sembrano abbastanza palesi questi, devo dire. E' ovvio che non si mira a far crepare fisicamente la gente, la malattia è una specie di strumento, non lo scopo. A nessuno interessa una umanità di inabili malati.

Grande confusione nella diatriba "complottisti vs innocentisti" risiede nel fatto che questi ultimi credono che i primi propagandino un presunto sterminio di massa dell'umanità tramite virus, da cui il famoso "a chi giova?".

Non è così, e non capisco come non ci si riesca ad arrivare. L'obiettivo è introdurre invece un nuovo livello di limitazione sia corporale che mentale, un modello di vita, una specie di tassa, ma non una-tantum, bensì continuativa. Altrimenti non ha senso propagandare anni e anni di mascherine quando ancora non si parla nemmeno di vaccino. E questo perché siamo talmente tanti che se non si aumenta la repressione e l'inquadramento della gente, il controllo potrebbe sfuggire di mano a chi comanda e gestisce nella stanza dei bottoni.

Nonostante si possa negare l'evidenza, a me e a tanti altri risulta abbastanza chiaro che questa pandemia è partita in modo completamente differente dalle altre. Ok, il virus è magari più pericoloso di quello della SARS, ed è più contagioso, ma già dall'inizio c'è stato un clamore sollevato ad arte. Di questo ce ne siamo accorti subito, secondo me è disonesto non riconoscerlo. I vairologi in TV sono figli del Covid, eh.

I motivi profondi poi è inutile disquisirli, perché se non si crede alle tesi complottistiche allora il discorso termina qui. C'è un unico grande disegno, con mille sfaccettature. Se discutiamo delle singole sfaccettature difficilmente riusciamo a parlare del tutto.

Il fatto è che in molti (i più furbi) si sono subito accorti delle opportunità (certe opportunità, non quelle abbaiate dal governo come se questo vairus fosse una benedizione) e non ne hanno certo fatto segreto. A tutt'oggi io non vedo grandi aziende in difficoltà, in difficoltà ci sono i cittadini, le piccole imprese, l'artigianato. Chissenefrega, voglio dire.

Futuro distopico? E perché no. Se non sbaglio, per ora, i romanzi che sono stati scritti tempo fa non ne hanno sbagliata una. Forse perché è sociologicamente naturale che si vada verso un modello del genere se vuoi ottenere facilmente il controllo delle masse, è stato solo scelto un metodo opportuno.

Ovviamente mi becco del nevrotico/paranoico a scrivere queste cose. Peccato che però viviamo da millenni in mezzo a guerre e repressioni. Non più tardi di 70 anni fa (che è uno sputo nella scala storica della razza umana) c'era chi voleva conquistare il mondo, e abbiamo visto di quali azioni si era reso protagonista. Siamo riusciti a sganciare le atomiche sulla popolazione civile, eh. E chi lo ha fatto è passato da "liberatore" vittorioso con il plauso del mondo intero.

Poi, ripeto, se giudicate queste cose tutte coincidenze e normali conseguenze, ok. Ma non sarei per dormire sonni tranquilli, anche con vaccini assolutamente cristallini ed impeccabili.

Vedremo, anche io spero di sbagliarmi, ne riparleremo tra un po'. Sempre non ci sia qualche variante dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Oh, ci siamo intesi. Detto che non sono no-vax e che mi sono presentato al centro vaccinale per farmi vaccinare, SPERO che sia solo quello che hai detto tu, cioè spingere alla vaccinazione per vendere più vaccini. La mia ipotesi, che spero io per primo non sia vera, è ben più agghiacciante. Mettiamo l'ipotesi che il novanta per cento della popolazione sia vaccinata. E mettiamo invece l'ipotesi che vi sia un cinquanta per cento di popolazione vaccinata e un cinquanta per cento di popolazione non vaccinata. Secondo te, nel caso i vaccini dovessero provocare effetti collaterali a lungo termine, quegli effetti sarebbe più facile correlarli ai vaccini nel primo o nel secondo caso? Ho paura (ma spero non sia così) che il loro obiettivo sia quello di spingere tutti alla vaccinazione per "svuotare" il gruppo di controllo dei non vaccinati, così da non rendere possibile correlare ai vaccini possibili effetti collaterali a lungo termine. RIPETO: SPERO DI SBAG


La logica di fondo dietro al Green pass è che tra i fattori immunizzazione e diminuzione del contagio, un luogo che contenga solo vaccinati sarebbe a bassissimo rischio. Non ci vedo particolari dietrologie. Detto questo resto scettico rispetto a tale misura per i motivi che esposi in altro topic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo primario non è far ammalare, nel senso di rendere malati gli esseri umani, ci sono ben altri sistemi, anche se sarebbero altamente più efficienti, ma ovviamente risulterebbero troppo espliciti. A me già mi sembrano abbastanza palesi questi, devo dire. E' ovvio che non si mira a far crepare fisicamente la gente, la malattia è una specie di strumento, non lo scopo. A nessuno interessa una umanità di inabili malati.
> 
> Grande confusione nella diatriba "complottisti vs innocentisti" risiede nel fatto che questi ultimi credono che i primi propagandino un presunto sterminio di massa dell'umanità tramite virus, da cui il famoso "a chi giova?".
> 
> ...


tutto quel che dici può essere condivisibile o meno ma non c'entra col fatto che i vaccini facciano morire la gente, che è poi il motivo per cui mi sono inserito nel discorso. e questo ad oggi è falso.
su quel che dici tu io non son d'accordo, potrei darti ragione su alcune cose ma non su un disegno così preciso e articolato. anche perchè prima indichi i cinesi come i colpevoli e poi dici che è tutto organizzato per tenere a bada le masse (quindi i colpevoli sono tutti i governi di tutto il mondo). e io non capisco.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto quel che dici può essere condivisibile o meno ma non c'entra col fatto che i vaccini facciano morire la gente, che è poi il motivo per cui mi sono inserito nel discorso. e questo ad oggi è falso.
> su quel che dici tu io non son d'accordo, potrei darti ragione su alcune cose ma non su un disegno così preciso e articolato. anche perchè prima indichi i cinesi come i colpevoli e poi dici che è tutto organizzato per tenere a bada le masse (quindi i colpevoli sono tutti i governi di tutto il mondo). e io non capisco.



Non ho mai detto che i vaccini fanno morire la gente, non sono un no-vax, sicuramente non la fanno resuscitare.

E purtroppo sono parte integrante della faccenda, perché al momento è il mezzo attraverso il quale abbiamo speranza di uscire dalla faccenda. Speriamo siano speranze ben riposte, ma non mi meraviglio se hanno scarso effetto su qualche variante, e non dico che sia necessariamente colpa loro. Io mi auguro di non dovermi vaccinare ogni 3 mesi da ora in avanti.

Infine, i colpevoli non sono i governi di tutto il mondo. I colpevoli sono insiemi di esseri umani.

Chiaro che non si danno appuntamento tutti insieme facendo esattamente le stesse cose. Diciamo che i cinesi hanno dato il "la", magari per ragioni leggermente diverse, e qualcuno non si tira indietro, per caso, per complicità, o per interesse.

Non è obbligatorio che tu capisca. Sono visioni. Magari hai ragione tu, e non immagini quanto ne sarei felice.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che i cinesi hanno dato il "la", magari per ragioni leggermente diverse, e qualcuno non si tira indietro, per caso, per complicità, o per interesse.


penso che su questo siamo d'accordo. per ragioni economiche ci si sguazza molto.
per "controllare" e cose così, non sono d'accordo.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che su questo siamo d'accordo. per ragioni economiche ci si sguazza molto.
> per "controllare" e cose così, non sono d'accordo.



Beh, il fatto che ci siano ritorni economici mi sembra già un motivo più che sufficiente per classificare la faccenda come poco "scientifica" e molto politica, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.

Sul "controllare", sono opinioni, fai te. Anche a me piacerebbe fosse così, ma la mia vita è cambiata radicalmente in questi due anni, in peggio. Molto peggio. Non sto parlando del lavoro, sto parlando di umanità, di vita normale. E anche con il vaccino non mi sembra che per ora stiamo messi meglio.

La tua vita non lo so com'è, ma se ti riferisci al discorso degli aperitivi, tieni conto che magari a te certi aspetti non interessano (e magari nemmeno a me), ma a molti altri sì, non è detto siano scemenze solo perché non sembrano cose serie. C'è chi lavora duro e non vede l'ora di uscire con gli amici per stare insieme, chiaccherare e fare un po' di sport. Se in questo momento esco e mi succede qualcosa, posso tranquillamente morire, perché è tutto sprangato e sono tutti sigillati nelle case. Non dirmi che era così anche due anni fa e che non è cambiato niente.

A me sembra molto triste e avvilente, speriamo che anche questo sia un fenomeno passeggero e non diventi endemico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, il fatto che ci siano ritorni economici mi sembra già un motivo più che sufficiente per classificare la faccenda come poco "scientifica" e molto politica, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> 
> Sul "controllare", sono opinioni, fai te. Anche a me piacerebbe fosse così, ma la mia vita è cambiata radicalmente in questi due anni, in peggio. Molto peggio. Non sto parlando del lavoro, sto parlando di umanità, di vita normale. E anche con il vaccino non mi sembra che per ora stiamo messi meglio.
> 
> ...


io non so dove vivi tu ma da me a parte quei 3 mesi non è cambiato niente. la gente che vuole fare fa. se c e chiusa la palestra ti organizzi diversamente per un anno non succede niente. quelli che conosco di palestrati han fatto cosi. io vivo esattamente come prima a parte la mascherina al lavoro che va be ci fai l abitudine


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non so dove vivi tu ma da me a parte quei 3 mesi non è cambiato niente. la gente che vuole fare fa. se c e chiusa la palestra ti organizzi diversamente per un anno non succede niente. quelli che conosco di palestrati han fatto cosi. io vivo esattamente come prima a parte la mascherina al lavoro che va be ci fai l abitudine



Boh, esperienze diverse. Certo, persone in giro ce ne sono, ma è proprio cambiato l'atteggiamento. La sera te ne accorgi in modo inequivocabile, calata la sera, cala il coprifuoco, tutto deserto, tutto spento. Sì, qualcuno esce, ma il fare è sempre sospettoso e un po' schifato. Abbiamo tutti paura che arrivi qualcosa di brutto da un momento all'altro.

Io mi auguro di no, ma a me sembra proprio che la ferita inferta alla mente delle persone sia abbastanza profonda. Ed è esattamente quello che mi preme far notare tutte le volte che discutiamo, aldilà di sciocche statistiche e inservibili numeri sui vaccinati, contagi e ricoveri.

Sono felice per te se ti riesce vivere normalmente, io alla mascherina non ci farò mai l'abitudine. Ho vissuto oltre mezzo secolo senza, e mi auguro di togliermela quanto prima.


----------



## vota DC (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non so dove vivi tu ma da me a parte quei 3 mesi non è cambiato niente. la gente che vuole fare fa. se c e chiusa la palestra ti organizzi diversamente per un anno non succede niente. quelli che conosco di palestrati han fatto cosi. io vivo esattamente come prima a parte la mascherina al lavoro che va be ci fai l abitudine


In casa di riposo i vecchietti capiscono benissimo quando si insultano a vicenda (sono senza mascherina loro) ma non capiscono gli operatori, sono mezzi sordi e abituati a leggere il labiale.


----------

